# Non-Anonymous Crush Thread II - "You know you wanna say it!"



## Risible (May 14, 2009)

Here's part I.

Now, c'mon - you just can't stand it anymore. You need to confess to your crush!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

subscribe <3


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

I have an overwhelming crush on a sweet, delicious, juicy apple who is not named Anonymous. 

I have a crush on FLW because she subscribed, and because I just do :smitten:

I have a crush on BarbBBW because she said so.


----------



## Seth Warren (May 14, 2009)

I'm just here to see if my name pops up unexpectedly. Those for whom I have either impure thoughts or warm feelings already know who they are.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 14, 2009)

I'm here for pretty much the same reason, Seth. It hasn't happened yet though, or if it did I missed it


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 14, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> I'm just here to see if my name pops up unexpectedly. Those for whom I have either impure thoughts or warm feelings already know who they are.





Divals said:


> I'm here for pretty much the same reason, Seth. It hasn't happened yet though, or if it did I missed it



I'm crushing on the Pittsburgh boys. :blush:


----------



## Suze (May 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> Here's part I.
> 
> Now, c'mon - you just can't stand it anymore. You need to confess to your crush!


i'm crushing* on your dog (bubbles i think)

too cute!




*not in a dirty way. ehem


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with Exile in Thighville. Specifically, I would love to commit a hate-crime on his pasty, sexy, ass. And if we taped it we could sell it for a good thirty dollars.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

Mini likes guys. Now that picture makes sense.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 14, 2009)

Subscribing and hoping someone out there still has an unconfessed crush on me that needs to be confessed! :wubu: C'mon, I know someone does. :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe is cute


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mini likes guys. Now that picture makes sense.



Though my life would likely be easier if I was gay, I must confess to liking the hair-rimmed squishbin rather more than the cock.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I'm just bitter than you're not hot and bothered for me.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

Hair rimmed squishbin just made my choke on my soda.

My crushes? 
Oh boyyyyyy... 

Poncedeleon
Mini.... (they can be grouped together though )
hmm...
I think after the cake thread, i'd probably add marlowegarp to that list. ow. ow.

OH
and Lin, Lisa and ginny <3

and anyone else in chat that i regularly promise oral sex to.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I have a hard time confessing crushes so I'll just continue telling people how hot and funny they are until they catch a clue by four.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 14, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> BigBeautifulMe is cute



Thank you. :blush:  :bow:


----------



## MamaLisa (May 14, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Subscribing and hoping someone out there still has an unconfessed crush on me that needs to be confessed! :wubu: C'mon, I know someone does. :wubu: :smitten:



was just thinkin the same thing lol

tickets!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 14, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm crushing on the Pittsburgh boys. :blush:



Aww, thank you... and I am reciprocating!

And let me reiterate my crushes on the delectable Famouslastwords and BigBeautifulMe as well :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

well, I do have a crush on divals 
...:eat1:


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Subscribing and hoping someone out there still has an unconfessed crush on me that needs to be confessed! :wubu: C'mon, I know someone does. :wubu: :smitten:



Why as a matter of fact, I do! :smitten::wubu:


----------



## Slamaga (May 14, 2009)

I think I have a crush on:
Exile inthighville (wow great I like how you blast every single band or artist in your thread)
Rowan (Reconfirmed a second time, she's so damn cool, like her)


----------



## Rowan (May 14, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I think I have a crush on:
> Exile inthighville (wow great I like how you blast every single band or artist in your thread)
> Rowan (Reconfirmed a second time, she's so damn cool, like her)



Thank you sweetness...the feelings are likewise


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2009)

Wait, can I have a Crush on myself...? I mean, I just checked out my butt in the mirror, and I must say...


----------



## BBWModel (May 14, 2009)

Mini
BGB
James
Bexy
AshleyEileen
BBMe
CC

And so many more...this will be an on-going list!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 15, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Mini
> BGB
> James
> Bexy
> ...



I'm honored, darling. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

Mini said:


> Though my life would likely be easier if I was gay, I must confess to liking the hair-rimmed squishbin rather more than the cock.



ummmmm wow, i have heard alot, but never have I heard of THAT!


----------



## Seth Warren (May 15, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm crushing on the Pittsburgh boys. :blush:



You're adorable.:happy:


----------



## bexy (May 15, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Mini
> BGB
> James
> *Bexy*
> ...



Hey, that's me!

Hehe, thankies!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 15, 2009)

subscribe.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2009)

Thank you, Divals, Matt and Rachael. :blush:

You guys are toooooo sweet. :blush: :wubu:


----------



## TaciturnBadger (May 15, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Subscribing and hoping someone out there still has an unconfessed crush on me that needs to be confessed! :wubu: C'mon, I know someone does. :wubu: :smitten:



There are, there are indeed.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

i said it before but little and Light  SPanKY better? hahahha


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i said it before but little and Light  SPanKY better? hahahha



I have a crush on you too, but I'm sure you knew that! :blush::smitten::happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I have a crush on you too, but I'm sure you knew that! :blush::smitten::happy:



aww I love that Mathias!! Always nice to hear!! I am a needy bitch i need to hear it babe!!:bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2009)

It's been so long, I forgot who I said on the first one... (not really. lol)

But you can add BarbBBW to that list. :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

i'd fuck mini in the eye


----------



## Weeze (May 16, 2009)

Oh!
Oh!
I'm totally crushing on ThatGirl08 and totally tooz. I would make sweet lovins with tooz.


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I have a crush on BarbBBW because she said so.



You can DO that? Shit, I have to call up Jennifer Tilly and tell her she has a crush on me!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> It's been so long, I forgot who I said on the first one... (not really. lol)
> 
> But you can add BarbBBW to that list. :smitten:



hehehehehe yay i love these crushes on me:wubu: whewwwwwwwwwwwww HOT!!:blush::bow:


----------



## Cors (May 16, 2009)

BUTCH
GEEKTASTIC 
LILLYBBBW
MELIAN
TELEUTE

:wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 16, 2009)

thatgirl08
krissmiss
reagan


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

missaf
yoohoo


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2009)

TaciturnBadger said:


> There are, there are indeed.



:blush::blush::blush:

Oooh, a local crush, too.  :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd fuck mini in the eye



Me, too .


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

I went to second base with GEF :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I went to second base with GEF :wubu:



no fairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:blink:


----------



## Weeze (May 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> thatgirl08
> krissmiss



omg.
ashleyeileen, thatgirl08 and I should make sex.

right now.


seriously.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I went to second base with GEF :wubu:



I'm doing you in the eye next.....:blink:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Oh!
> Oh!
> I'm totally crushing on ThatGirl08 and totally tooz.





AshleyEileen said:


> thatgirl08
> krissmiss





krismiss said:


> omg.
> ashleyeileen, thatgirl08 and I should make sex.



:wubu:

krissmiss
ashleyeileen
cors
disaster117
bgb
freestylefez
knottyone


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm doing you in the eye next.....:blink:



*sings* I only have eeeeeeeeeeeeeyeeeeeeeees fooooooooor yooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2009)

I love it when ladies crush on me.


----------



## Gingembre (May 16, 2009)

I've said it before & I'll say it again....

KnottyOne
Proner 
SusieQ
BigCutieSasha

Eric is my favouritest crush tho ^_^


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Eric's EVERYONE'S favorite crush.


Eric gets more play than the multistate lotteries when they're over 200 million.

P.S. He's mine too. (My favorite crush I mean)


----------



## The Fez (May 16, 2009)

Just Jen
thatgirl08
BigBeautifulMe
Suuuuuze
Fyre

nobody tell LisaInNC though, she'd totally e-dump me


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I've said it before & I'll say it again....
> 
> KnottyOne
> Proner
> ...





Freestyle Fez said:


> Just Jen
> thatgirl08
> BigBeautifulMe
> Suuuuuze
> ...



still? 

oh fuck yes :wubu:
(just like we fucked you over in the eurovision contest )


sorry i HAD to go there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2009)

Awwwwww, thanks Fezzy. 

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

This crush is definitely mutual. Esp. when you're not frunk. Haha. I'd put a wink face here because I'm teasing, but it would totally give away my secret white text!


----------



## The Fez (May 16, 2009)

ugh... eurovision... I refused to watch it tonight; no wogan = no show


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

didn't watch it, but you know...i have friends who did...


----------



## LisaInNC (May 16, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Just Jen
> thatgirl08
> BigBeautifulMe
> Suuuuuze
> ...



Faster than you can say, "Lisa is one mean bitch"


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> omg.
> ashleyeileen, thatgirl08 and I should make sex.
> 
> right now.
> ...




That would make my life complete.


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2009)

Well for my two cents.
Van.cause he's hot.
Tooz.hot all over.
Miss Jayde.just because.
My little chubby chat buddy in Indiana( he knows who he is)cause he's so silly.
In no specific order mind you


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> omg.
> ashleyeileen, thatgirl08 and I should make sex.
> 
> right now.
> ...



I'll watch. For... posterity.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2009)

That earth-shattering SCHWOOOOOOOOMP! sound you just heard?


10,000 fat girls just flocked to this thread wondering if Mini had posted a crush list.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That earth-shattering SCHWOOOOOOOOMP! sound you just heard?
> 
> 
> 10,000 fat girls just flocked to this thread wondering if Mini had posted a crush list.



hehehehe I was hoping I was on your list BBM :doh:


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That earth-shattering SCHWOOOOOOOOMP! sound you just heard?
> 
> 
> 10,000 fat girls just flocked to this thread wondering if Mini had posted a crush list.



For the record, I don't set the bar very high, so basically, you're all winners!

Please don't kill me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2009)

lmao, you're such an asshole. <3


----------



## Weeze (May 17, 2009)

Mini said:


> I'll watch. For... posterity.



No boys allowed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2009)

<---most definitely not a boy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

I looked up posterity on dictionary.com and I still don't get it.

EDIT: oo la la, I'm adding BBM to my crush list :wubu:


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I looked up posterity on dictionary.com and I still don't get it.
> 
> EDIT: oo la la, I'm adding BBM to my crush list :wubu:



As a record for the ages. So I could tell the future.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Mini said:


> As a record for the ages. So I could tell the future.



OH. Hahah. More funny now. I'm adding you to my list too.


----------



## mszwebs (May 17, 2009)

You guys are crazy.


I erased my list, so I'm just going to read yours,


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2009)

Spill it, Jessica.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Mini said:


> For the record, I don't set the bar very high, so basically, you're all winners!
> 
> Please don't kill me.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> lmao, you're such an asshole. <3



oh gawd, that's why we all love him innit? All obvious gorgeous orgasm inducing hotness aside I mean.....


----------



## Gingembre (May 17, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Eric's EVERYONE'S favorite crush.
> 
> 
> Eric gets more play than the multistate lotteries when they're over 200 million.
> ...



Hahaha! Very true


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> No boys allowed.



Amen.
I don't share well.


----------



## Proner (May 17, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I've said it before & I'll say it again....
> 
> KnottyOne
> Proner
> ...



Thank you! You are my favorite crush 
And my other crush:

Kayrae
and my two faves cougars Green Eyed Fairy and One Wicked Angel


----------



## Gingembre (May 17, 2009)

Proner said:


> Thank you! You are my favorite crush
> And my other crush:
> 
> Kayrae
> and my two faves cougars Green Eyed Fairy and One Wicked Angel



Ah, thanks Proner! I am fast developing a crush on OWA too


----------



## Teleute (May 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> BUTCH
> GEEKTASTIC
> LILLYBBBW
> MELIAN
> ...



Awww :blush: Totally mutual! :happy:

My current list: 

Cors
Butch
Carrie
Geektastic
LillyBBW
Olwen
Edx
Ashmamma84
George & Bexy both!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

Proner said:


> Thank you! You are my favorite crush
> And my other crush:
> 
> Kayrae
> and my two faves cougars Green Eyed Fairy and One Wicked Angel



Wow, didn't see that one coming. Thanks, Sweetie  :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm doing you in the eye next.....:blink:



I'll keep an eye out for you....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

Is your eye.........big?


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Asking me that is like me asking you if your anus is tight. Let's not compare separate but equal body parts here.

/end penis thread reference

Yes, it's biiiig......for an eyeball.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

Yes, it's tight, I win :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

I'm thinking eyeball beads....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

You keep on thinking.....while I gets to doing your eye.....oooohhh yeah baby.........:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

I'm in ur vagina seeing ur splooge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

*decides to get really kinky now and beats FLW with eye beads*




You know you love it..........:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Mmmm feels like slimey grapes.


----------



## goofy girl (May 17, 2009)

In alpha order:

Ashmamma
BBMe
BGB
Beej
Cors
Exile 
GreenEyed Fairy
Jon Blaze
Joy
Mossy
OneWickedAngel
Runningman
Superodelsque (not sure of how to spell that)

I'll be back with more


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> In alpha order:
> 
> Ashmamma
> BBMe
> ...




Oh I sooooooooooooooo return this crush Goof!!!

What are your views on eyeball sex? :batting:


----------



## goofy girl (May 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh I sooooooooooooooo return this crush Goof!!!
> 
> What are your views on eyeball sex? :batting:



just make sure you wrap it first.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

I need to add:

queenb
troubs
kayrae



I swear I'm straight. =P


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

I have a huge crush on AshleyEileen still, but she doesn't know it... shhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I have a huge crush on AshleyEileen still, but she doesn't know it... shhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (May 17, 2009)

Teleute said:


> My current list:
> 
> (cool people)
> *Carrie*
> (more cool people)


Oh, my. _Totally_ flattered, and 100% reciprocated, fo. sho. :smitten:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

WOW.... I'm not very good at this, huh?  That was waaaaaaaaaay too cool


----------



## Littleghost (May 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> No boys allowed.



<------ willing to put on a dress and makeup.


----------



## Suze (May 17, 2009)

In no particular order:

Ashmamma- i love her confidence and positiveness. she's one hot mama too! 
Troubs- bewtiful AND funny
Blackjack Jeeves- so damn genuinely nice (and sane!)
Maxx Awesome- i'm still crushing on my long time interweb hubby (though the sex isn't great)
Ivy- i'm a bit of a fan i guess *blush*
Freestyle Fez - a tricky one, but i guess i'm still crushing him ;P
Gingembre - redheads. say no moare.
Jack Skellington- his posts are strangely attractive

i'm sure there's more peeps, but these are the ones that matters!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> <------ willing to put on a dress and makeup.



I can't vouch for the other ladies, but I don't think that would be very becoming on you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I can't vouch for the other ladies, but I don't think that would be very becoming on you.



Hahaha.. I have to agree.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha.. I have to agree.



2 of the 3 have spoken.
We win.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Bridget.  That crush is DEFINITELY reciprocated. :wubu:


----------



## QueenB (May 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I need to add:
> 
> queenb
> troubs
> ...



:kiss2: you know it's mutual.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 19, 2009)

I have long-standing crushes on pal Dr. Kwame, a bit of a celibate love from afar crush on Lipmixgirl (I just want her to order me around), an off-again, on-again lust for Butch, a desperate I wish Cors would notice me! hysteria about Cors, a secret threesome fantasy involving Bexy and George, a girlfriend crush on Goofy Girl (let's take a walk!), a we all know you're not a douchebag, you just need love crush on Mini, a I want to grope you in a dark room crush on everyone who went to New Jersey bash, a creepy we're just friends buy you're all real hot crush on Chicago girls Violet, Ivy, Di-va....I really could go on for hours and hours.

Oh and Do I love redheads or do I want to be a redhead crush on Supersoup, Carrie, Gingerembre, que mas?


----------



## Carrie (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh and Do I love redheads or do I want to be a redhead crush on Supersoup, Carrie, Gingerembre, que mas?


Tiffany! I would be heartbroken if you ever stopped crushing on me. You will forever be my pink satin sashed, first and best Dims girl crush. Like...to the point of ridiculous blushing and possibly even stammering when we do finally meet in person. :blush:


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

So where's the anonymous crush thread.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

Here. Always happy to help people reveal their crushes.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 19, 2009)

My crush is rather obvious but I will say it anyway. 

:wubu: Ben from England :wubu:

I have many girl crushes as well. These are the girls who rock my socks:

Cold Comfort
Zwebs
Plump Princess
Red 
Ivy
Kelly K
Tooz
Luna Love

I also have a massive girl crush on Velvet. Love her!


----------



## goofy girl (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have long-standing crushes on pal Dr. Kwame, a bit of a celibate love from afar crush on Lipmixgirl (I just want her to order me around), an off-again, on-again lust for Butch, a desperate I wish Cors would notice me! hysteria about Cors, a secret threesome fantasy involving Bexy and George, a girlfriend crush on Goofy Girl (let's take a walk!), a we all know you're not a douchebag, you just need love crush on Mini, a I want to grope you in a dark room crush on everyone who went to New Jersey bash, a creepy we're just friends buy you're all real hot crush on Chicago girls Violet, Ivy, Di-va....I really could go on for hours and hours.
> 
> Oh and Do I love redheads or do I want to be a redhead crush on Supersoup, Carrie, Gingerembre, que mas?



Ohhh hooray! I want some sugar! You know I lurves ya :happy:

I was actually thinking about you the other day. Haven't "seen" you around much and I was worried


----------



## butch (May 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm humbled and flattered to show up here, especially considering the refined ladies who've put me on their list. Thanks Cors, Teleute, and AFG. Believe me, I'm crushing back, and giddy like a little school boy now. :blush:


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> a secret threesome fantasy involving Bexy and George



You name the time and the place lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Tiffany! I would be heartbroken if you ever stopped crushing on me. You will forever be my pink satin sashed, first and best Dims girl crush. Like...to the point of ridiculous blushing and possibly even stammering when we do finally meet in person. :blush:



For real. I love awkward meetings.



goofy girl said:


> Ohhh hooray! I want some sugar! You know I lurves ya :happy:
> 
> I was actually thinking about you the other day. Haven't "seen" you around much and I was worried



I've been under lock and key, counting my ceiling tiles. Nah, just feeling very...internal...for a few months. Trying to get my proverbial good-for-nothing emotional ducks in a row. Happy to see your pixels!



butch said:


> giddy like a little school boy now. :blush:


Oh man, is that ever...hooboy! I just walked into some bathhouse in my head.


george83 said:


> You name the time and the place lol


London, May 30, 2010?


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> London, May 30, 2010?



Hmmm I'm busy that day , what about April 10th 2012?


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 19, 2009)

george83 said:


> Hmmm I'm busy that day , what about April 10th 2012?



A WHOLE YEAR LATER?!?! 

Yeah, that's all good.


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> A WHOLE YEAR LATER?!?!
> 
> Yeah, that's all good.



What can I say I'm in high demand, it's not easy looking this good lol .


----------



## Red (May 19, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> My crush is rather obvious but I will say it anyway.
> 
> :wubu: Ben from England :wubu:
> 
> ...





Awww, I'm pretty sure people would pay big bucks to be on your crush list so I'm very flattered. Right back at ya hot stuff! :kiss2:

...also, I'm in _wicked _company, lucky me!! :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> A WHOLE YEAR LATER?!?!
> 
> Yeah, that's all good.



That is almost two years.


----------



## Red (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, my list, Girls (boys to follow on another sleepless night)

Mergirl - I have yet to read a post of hers that doesn't make me want to squeeze the haggis out of her (in a good way! :happy. She's one of the girls that I would follow around the playground at school like a puppy dog begging for her to be my friend infact she's just too cool for school, this also applies to Troubs + her amazing taste in hip hugging hot outfits.

ScrumptiousVoluptuous - beautiful girl, inside and out also full of surprises 

MissyBlueEyes - best boobs in the West Midlands!

Sweetandfat - that hair, those eyes, that figure, quite simply - gorgeous.

MsSasha, such a doll, killer pins and I've seen what she can do with them!

ColdComfort in a lusty, 'Jesus you're just to beautiful, it's almost unreal, my eyes are bleeding kind of way'

Tooz - Seriously stunning also she is also quite like the female version of what I fancy in fellas, funny, beautiful big brown eyes, deep chesnut hair and champion puller of GREAT expressive faces!

Cors - OMG that figure, everytime she posts a body shot I ever so slightly question my sexuality also BEST taste in shoes ever.

Ash - smile of and angel and posts amazing pictures. Going shopping and drinking cocktails with this girlie would be amazing!

Carrie - oh so freckly Carrie. Sharp as a pin with a smile that could win prizes.

RedVelvet - Makes jewellery so good it makes me what to lick her, also slightly intimidating which is always fun.

LilyBBW - That naked thread of hers? Nuff said.

I really could go on and I probably will when I have slept a bit and drunk some more tea...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 20, 2009)

Totally Crushing on _Myself,_ but don't let me know! I might like myself back! so shh! it's totally top-secret-even-though-I-Posted-This-In-The-Non-Anonymous-Thread!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally Crushing on _Myself,_ but don't let me know! I might like myself back! so shh! it's totally top-secret-even-though-I-Posted-This-In-The-Non-Anonymous-Thread!



very good choice of crushing!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm wait crushingggg yummmmmmmmmm hehehhehe


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> 2 of the 3 have spoken.
> We win.



The 3rd agrees. 
A dress it is.


Added to crush list.

Zwebs.
BUTCH.
Cors.

and i'm going to KEEP CRUSHING ON GINNY UNTIL HER ASS CRUSHES ME BACK.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

You're way too late for that, Krissy. My crush on you has turned into loooooooooooove. :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (May 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Oh yeah, my list, Girls (boys to follow on another sleepless night)
> 
> Mergirl - I have yet to read a post of hers that doesn't make me want to squeeze the haggis out of her (in a good way! :happy. She's one of the girls that I would follow around the playground at school like a puppy dog begging for her to be my friend infact she's just too cool for school, this also applies to Troubs + her amazing taste in hip hugging hot outfits.
> 
> ...


I will _totally_ go gay for this thread if you gorgeous, smart, hot girls keep it up. :wubu:


----------



## butch (May 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> The 3rd agrees.
> A dress it is.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, thanks kris! I feel like bowing down, a la Wayne and Garth, and exclaiming "I'm not worthy!" Crushing backatcha. :blush:


----------



## KnottyOne (May 21, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I've said it before & I'll say it again....
> 
> KnottyOne
> Proner
> ...



Awwww, your the sweetest L, your mine too ^_-



Famouslastwords said:


> Eric's EVERYONE'S favorite crush.
> 
> 
> Eric gets more play than the multistate lotteries when they're over 200 million.
> ...



You said it, not me, so is it concieted if I agree with you? haha



thatgirl08 said:


> krissmiss
> ashleyeileen
> cors
> disaster117
> ...



And apparently I'm not everyone's fave, bottom of the list? Cold haha



As for my list, you know who you are, maybe I'll repost sometime soon ^_-


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2009)

*GIRLS*

AishleyEileen
BarbBBW 
FamousLastWords
Green Eyed Fairy 
Gingembre
Goofy
LilyBBW
LipMixGirl
Lusciouslulu
MamaLisa
Mergirl
SweetandFat
TheJuicyOne
...

*GUYS*

BGB
Beejy
BrooklynRedLeg
Frankman
KnottyOne
Mango
Proner
Spanky
T-Bear
TonyNYC
Undrcovrbrothr
Uriel
...


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *GIRLS*
> 
> AishleyEileen
> BarbBBW
> ...



Girl, did you put your crushes in alphabetical order? lol?

Yey! i made someone's list! /happy <3

You know you're my crush too!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Girl, did you put your crushes in alphabetical order? lol?
> 
> Yey! i made someone's list! /happy <3
> 
> You know you're my crush too!



*Why yes I did.  Does this mean I'm anal in more ways than one?:blush:*
(and I didn't forget G is _after_ E; because L is after G - now figure that out)


----------



## Uriel (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *GUYS*
> 
> Uriel
> ...



Rad! I made somebody's list!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> > *GUYS*
> ...



I second that Uriel! You are a crush-worthy man, if I wasn't heterosexual I'd also have a crush on you! 

There's nuthin' better than having fat girls crush on you... lemme tell ya! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Green Eyed Fairy
> 
> ...



Oh, you KNOW I would so do you........:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *GIRLS*
> 
> AishleyEileen
> BarbBBW
> ...


:smitten::smitten: thanks


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, you KNOW I would so do you........:wubu:



It should be mandatory to have a crush on GEF! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> It should be mandatory to have a crush on GEF! :smitten:




Does this mean that you want to watch, young man? :batting:


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2009)

Yes.... :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *GIRLS*
> 
> AishleyEileen
> BarbBBW
> ...



Does this mean I need to change my name to "..." Raivenne?


----------



## Allie Cat (May 21, 2009)

I am crushed... CRUSHED I say! by the lack of me in most peoples' lists. I must do something to change this. (to those who this does not apply to, YOU ROCK!)

*hides inside the world's most comfortable couch*

..yes I know that was a lame joke of lameness, and I shall soon die either from the joke police or from being crushed inside a couch...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

Divals said:


> I am crushed... CRUSHED I say! by the lack of me in most peoples' lists. I must do something to change this. (to those who this does not apply to, YOU ROCK!)
> 
> *hides inside the world's most comfortable couch*
> 
> ..yes I know that was a lame joke of lameness, and I shall soon die either from the joke police or from being crushed inside a couch...




Send pics of your peen to everyone....that oughta make you REAL popular fast.......


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2009)

He refuses to send me pics of his peen, he's afraid I'll send them around!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

Well you DID send me those peen pics from all those other guys...........

that just wasn't right..............


No matter how much I begged......


----------



## Allie Cat (May 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Send pics of your peen to everyone....that oughta make you REAL popular fast.......



That is soooo not happening EVER


----------



## Chef (May 22, 2009)

I gotta say it, and there's only one crush on my list... BarbBBW


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

Chef said:


> I gotta say it, and there's only one crush on my list... BarbBBW



Hotttttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 22, 2009)

I just gotta give a shout out to my girls who i love crucking on...we met for brunch this week and my life is so much better with them....


so hugs and love go to Risible and Ekmanifest.

There are so many other womens here that i love...but you know who you are, cause i make no bones (hahaha) about it...

and men..sigh...carry on...


----------



## squidgemonster (May 22, 2009)

I wish Squidge Dumpling would come and crush me...sigh.
Miss her so much ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Rad! I made somebody's list!


*What can I say...? I'm dying to see first hand if you're aviator blue (like aviator blond)*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, you KNOW I would so do you........:wubu:


 *In my dreams you already are ..... And then we ..... after we..... and when you.....while I was ..... it was like O!M!G!* :wubu:



Mathias said:


> It should be mandatory to have a crush on GEF! :smitten:


 *After what GEF just did to me in my dreams?!?!?* *HELL YEAH!!*



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does this mean I need to change my name to "..." Raivenne?


*Forgive me oh Beautiful One - how bird-brained of me! What can I do to turn that frown upside down? Consider yourself thoroughly crushed!*



SocialbFly said:


> ...snip...
> There are so many other womens here that i love...but you know who you are, cause i make no bones (hahaha) about it...
> 
> and men..sigh...carry on...


*So crushing on the Social One, makes bones about it with me Please!*


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2009)

So... does anyone have a crush on me?


----------



## Seth Warren (May 22, 2009)

Divals said:


> That is soooo not happening EVER



You're a live show only type of guy then?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 22, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> And apparently I'm not everyone's fave, bottom of the list? Cold haha



I could've just not put you at all.


----------



## Weeze (May 22, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I could've just not put you at all.



I can't rep you. Christ.


Adding to crush list.
Sharleen.
Ginny
Whitehotrazor.
Ginny
tooz.
ginny
BGB.
Ginny
intraultra 
ginny


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> So... does anyone have a crush on me?



meme me me me me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> So... does anyone have a crush on me?


:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> So... does anyone have a crush on me?


ZOMG, How could I Forget?!


Newly Added:

Mathias
undrcvrbrthr
BarbBBW
And OF COURSE, OWA


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 25, 2009)

*New (of probably many more) Additions*

*AdamantoisePhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
GypsyPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
KrismissPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
LeesaPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
Mathias (of course I crush on you - didn't think words were necessary  )
Phil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
SparkgirlPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
TimberwolfPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
ToozPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
YourPlumpPrincessPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)*


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I could've just not put you at all.



Oh, burn, but we all know that would have been a lie haha




FYI, wouldn't let me rep you for the truly excellent burn haha


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 25, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> FYI, wouldn't let me rep you for the truly excellent burn haha



You can just owe me one :]


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You can just owe me one :]



Ok, deal *pinkie swears*


----------



## Leesa (May 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *New (of probably many more) Additions*
> 
> *AdamantoisePhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> GypsyPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> ...



Moi?  WOW, I do feel special! :blush:


----------



## DeniseW (May 25, 2009)

I have a crush on Les Toil and Knotty One, Knotty One sat next to me at the NJ Bash last October during the game segment and he is just so cute!!. Oh, and Mango, I just love his accent.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I have a crush on Les Toil and Knotty One, Knotty One sat next to me at the NJ Bash last October during the game segment and he is just so cute!!.



Awwww, tehe, I feel special, thanks a lot ^_^


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you ladies who got to meet Knotty One! One day I'mma hit it and quit it....one day....


just kidding


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 26, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I have a crush on Les Toil and Knotty One, Knotty One sat next to me at the NJ Bash last October during the game segment and he is just so cute!!. Oh, and Mango, I just love his accent.





Famouslastwords said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies who got to meet Knotty One! One day I'mma hit it and quit it....one day....
> just kidding


*I finally had the pleasure of laying eyes on Knotty at the NJ Bash last month. I'm with you Denise, he really is cutie!. 
Knotty you've been warned FLW is on the trail!*


----------



## Gingembre (May 26, 2009)

Suze said:


> Gingembre - redheads. say no moare.





activistfatgirl said:


> Oh and Do I love redheads or do I want to be a redhead crush on Supersoup, Carrie, *Gingembre*, que mas?





OneWickedAngel said:


> Gingembre



Jeepers, I've never been so popular! Thanks y'all, I really do feel honoured


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 26, 2009)

intraultra :smitten::smitten::smitten:



And, I guess I'm not as popular as once thought.
Sad day.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2009)

Whitehotrazor
mediaboy
krismiss
Santaclear
tooz
RacinJason


----------



## Chef (May 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add BarbBBW to my list. :doh:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Whitehotrazor.






Surlysomething said:


> Whitehotrazor



WHOO!

I made it onto lists, and both of you are on mine as well, and krissmiss is on Surlys...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Surlysomething (May 28, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> WHOO!
> 
> I made it onto lists, and both of you are on mine as well, and krissmiss is on Surlys...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM




Steady, Tiger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> WHOO!
> 
> I made it onto lists, and both of you are on mine as well, and krissmiss is on Surlys...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM




You made my list a LONG TIME ago...you just never looked before


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 28, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> WHOO!
> 
> I made it onto lists, and both of you are on mine as well HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You made my list a LONG TIME ago...you just never looked before



*umm wut she said, you should find mine a week or 2 ago..it was very subtle...

dunno why...but i kinda sorta have a crush on spanky..not sure if it's his name or his cool demeanor...but something....and santaclear is always hysterical and on the $..and i like timberwolfs avatar..does that count?

o yeah and fat_man_stan is just too cool and too nice and stuff...and yeah I believe i have crushes on nothing but married men LMAO*:doh:


----------



## Spanky (May 28, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *umm wut she said, you should find mine a week or 2 ago..it was very subtle...
> 
> dunno why...but i kinda sorta have a crush on spanky..not sure if it's his name or his cool demeanor...but something....and santaclear is always hysterical and on the $..and i like timberwolfs avatar..does that count?
> 
> o yeah and fat_man_stan is just too cool and too nice and stuff...and yeah I believe i have crushes on nothing but married men LMAO*:doh:



Wow! 

Thank you, dear. If you have me mixed in with Timberwolf, Santa and Effen-ayy_Man_Stan, I can only feel humbled and flattered. :bow:

/cool demeanor





<runs off giggling like a crushed on school girl>


----------



## ladle (May 28, 2009)

Latest crush seems to be a married woman!
Damn life has these cruel little jokes!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You made my list a LONG TIME ago...you just never looked before





HDANGEL15 said:


> umm wut she said, you should find mine a week or 2 ago..it was very subtle...



Alright Alright Alright *MM Dazed and Confused voice* 

4, who else wants to join this party?


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 28, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor

And that's based solely on looks.
He looks so yummy!
:eat2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2009)

Damn I got a harem going, I'm gonna get all overconfident now til I go out tomorrow night and get rejected a few times then I'll just go back to confident.
 

Thanks Girls.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2009)

JJ :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

Whitehotrazor because he's going to give me a Forest Whitaker eye.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

ladle said:


> Latest crush seems to be a married woman!
> Damn life has these cruel little jokes!



Now I wanna be the only married woman on Dims Hmpffffffff


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *GIRLS*
> 
> AishleyEileen
> BarbBBW
> ...


Whoot whoo!! I NEVER make these lists!! Yay..is all i can say.. you have made my day!!
even though i just realised this was AGES ago ..i feel i should point it out!! lmao 
Aye..i'm with mathias.. Who else fancies me?? This shall save time! I'm not proud!! 
and btw Mathias..i think you are pretty cute!


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

Red said:


> Oh yeah, my list, Girls (boys to follow on another sleepless night)
> 
> Mergirl - I have yet to read a post of hers that doesn't make me want to squeeze the haggis out of her (in a good way! :happy. She's one of the girls that I would follow around the playground at school like a puppy dog begging for her to be my friend infact she's just too cool for school, this also applies to Troubs + her amazing taste in hip hugging hot outfits.
> 
> ...



OH!! I'm on another list!! (Of about 50 but never mind! ) "Squeeze the haggis out of me"!! That sounds gory but very sweet ..thank you so much. You made my day! Though so did OWA ..so you made my day again... gah! wish i read your post tommorow then i could have spread my happiness over two days! At school, you would not have had to follow me as i would have been sitting in the music department crying alone! MUwahahaha..see i'm going for the sympathy crush now..!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Whitehotrazor because he's going to give me a Forest Whitaker eye.



Have you forgetten that I have only left you one good eye as it is???


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 29, 2009)

*WHITE HOT RAZOR*

*Really need I say anything else?*​


----------



## bmann0413 (May 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen! She's cute!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 29, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> AshleyEileen! She's cute!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

Mergirl I want a threesome with you a GD. No joke.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you forgetten that I have only left you one good eye as it is???


 Yeah he's gonna give me a Forrest Whitaker eye with the bad eye.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 29, 2009)

^Damn Right.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2009)

WHR = tramp

I am withdrawing my crush.....


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 30, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> AshleyEileen! She's cute!



Thank you, sir!



WhiteHotRazor said:


> I couldn't agree more.


:wubu:


----------



## mergirl (May 30, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mergirl I want a threesome with you a GD. No joke.


Whoot! She's shopping right now, i'll ask her when she gets back!! 
:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WHR = tramp
> 
> I am withdrawing my crush.....


*
hahaha..(((GREENIE))) I'm right there with you as usual....I AM over WHR*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

I am adding Fa_man Stan!!:smitten:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WHR = tramp
> 
> I am withdrawing my crush.....





HDANGEL15 said:


> hahaha..(((GREENIE))) I'm right there with you as usual....I AM over WHR[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



Lies! from the both of you. I'm like a super virus that keeps coming back,destroying cities,towns,villages and suburbs.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 30, 2009)

Whitehotrazor gave me a Forrest Whitaker eye! I feel so used and abused!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 30, 2009)

^It was just tough love plus I got hookups in the optical repair world...so quit your whining and make me a pot pie.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 30, 2009)

*makes and eats the pot pie* :eat1: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Lies! from the both of you. I'm like a super virus that keeps coming back,destroying cities,towns,villages and suburbs.



Oh shush it and post more pics already.......



Famouslastwords said:


> Whitehotrazor gave me a Forrest Whitaker eye! I feel so used and abused!



Some guy is now doing you in the eye? WHO is the tramp now??? :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2009)

*agrees with the tramp comment


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh shush it and post more pics already.......
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy is now doing you in the eye? WHO is the tramp now??? :doh:



It was your idea! In the other thread, YOU suggested WHR do US in the eye woman. Don't pretend to be innocent. You're the mastermind behind all this trampiness!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 1, 2009)

So now I'm a tramp and apparently so is FLW...which actually stands for Forrest Lazyeyed Whittaker FYI


----------



## kittencat (Jun 1, 2009)

Kojack=mine..i shall be victorious<3:wubu: ...WIN!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So now I'm a tramp and apparently so is FLW...which actually stands for Forrest Lazyeyed Whittaker FYI



WHR stands for WHORE HOE (and) RUMP- because you sir, are an ASS!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like to add....

Tania 
Susannah


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I am adding Fa_man Stan!!:smitten:



MtnMaiden must feel charmed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> It was your idea! In the other thread, YOU suggested WHR do US in the eye woman. Don't pretend to be innocent. You're the mastermind behind all this trampiness!



You say this like you really expected me NOT to do or say something trampy....:blink: 


WHR = tramp stamped....the word is out......


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 1, 2009)

kittencat said:


> Kojack=mine..i shall be victorious<3:wubu: ...WIN!



*damn just a week ago he was MINE, MINE, MINE........


o well...man whores...what can you do *  :doh:


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 1, 2009)

On the off chance I post a crush list, can I be accused of having a lot of love to give and not be called a whore? Is this possible?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> meme me me me me!!!!!!!!





Famouslastwords said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:





Your Plump Princess said:


> ZOMG, How could I Forget?!
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> On the off chance I post a crush list, can I be accused of having a lot of love to give and not be called a whore? Is this possible?


 You should definitely take your chances.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> MtnMaiden must feel charmed.



I am sure she does


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

MtnMaiden, Stan's Wife, lacks a penis, and therefore is a she.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> MtnMaiden, Stan's Wife, lacks a penis, and therefore is a she.



better?:doh::bow:


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm single-threaded so I can only crush one at a time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 1, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> On the off chance I post a crush list, can I be accused of having a lot of love to give and not be called a whore? Is this possible?


Poooooost.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> On the off chance I post a crush list, can I be accused of having a lot of love to give and not be called a whore? Is this possible?




Some people like being called whores and tramps.....


It takes a special person to reach such greatness.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some people like being called whores and tramps.....
> 
> 
> It takes a special person to reach such greatness.....



:bow: AGreed GEF!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a strictly aesthetic liking to AshleyEileen's smile. I saw it in a picture somewhere, but i can't seem to find it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have a strictly aesthetic liking to AshleyEileen's smile. I saw it in a picture somewhere, but i can't seem to find it.



its her face and cute lil bod,... makes you just wanna squish her tight all over huh??!!?!?:wubu::blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> its her face and cute lil bod,... makes you just wanna squish her tight all over huh??!!?!?:wubu::blush:



That's what it is. you're right. 

And Let's not forget BarbBBW, she's my wellspring of Rep, she's so giving.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I am adding Fa_man Stan!!:smitten:



Why thank you Barb!  I'm honored that you'd crush on a grumpy old man such as myself with dried cracked toes that only a mother could love... 



TraciJo67 said:


> MtnMaiden must feel charmed.


Of course she's charmed silly... considering how charming I am how could she not be...  



Famouslastwords said:


> MtnMaiden, Stan's Wife, lacks a penis, and therefore is a she.



That is true, as of the last time I checked... Mtnmaiden is in fact female and has no penis...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Why thank you Barb!  I'm honored that you'd crush on a grumpy old man such as myself with dried cracked toes that only a mother could love...
> 
> ...snip...



*ooh Stan baby - I love it when you talk crusty like that! Come to Mama! nom!:eat2:*


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 2, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *ooh Stan baby - I love it when you talk crusty like that! Come to Mama! nom!:eat2:*



You can pumice my tootsies anytime lovely lady... and I'll pumice yours! :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 2, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have a strictly aesthetic liking to AshleyEileen's smile. I saw it in a picture somewhere, but i can't seem to find it.



You just made my day! =D



BarbBBW said:


> its her face and cute lil bod,... makes you just wanna squish her tight all over huh??!!?!?:wubu::blush:



Oh, stop it!

No, please continue.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*(((MERL GIRL)))
just, cause *


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel like a cigarette butt.. I'm crushed out. :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((MERL GIRL)))
> just, cause *


Whoooot Whoooot Whoooot!!!!!
hmmm..it kinna feels wrong seeing as i said "you better crush on me too"!!! lmao.. i'm not sure forcing people into saying they have a crush on me makes me a nice person!! thank you though!! lmao 
I shall try to force people into liking me in the future...
GRRRRRRRR anyone who dares not crush on me?? step forward and feel my wrath!!
haha.. erm ..also laughing at your own jokes.. i feel, not so great..
Actually, i'm surprised i can even force people to like me!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

What'd GD say about the threesome? :wubu::wubu::wubu:

<3 You, you both are some sexy things, you.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, she's always said she wouldnt really be into threesomes but next time your in Scotland, come over and we will just get her really drunk!!  lmao


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2009)

bow chicka bow wow


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 3, 2009)

midnightrogue cause he is sexy, i dont know him at all,... hahahaha:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn woman, you move fast.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Damn woman, you move fast.



i actually waited a few days first LOL thats the sad part!:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Just be very thankful she's married IRL!
Goodness only knows the kinds of ruckus she would cause if she were free and single! 
(Oh wait - she'd be ME....)*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just be very thankful she's married IRL!
> Goodness only knows the kinds of ruckus she would cause if she were free and single!
> (Oh wait - she'd be ME....)*



heheeh soo true woman sooo true!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2009)

crushless at the moment

:huh:


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 4, 2009)

I can see I'm going to have to release my crush list very soon; the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 4, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I can see I'm going to have to release my crush list very soon; the anticipation is killing me!




Do it! Do it! :bow:


----------



## omegaseph (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a huge crush on "Your Plump Princess"

lesser crushes on "famouslastwords" and "BigBeautifulMe"


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2009)

lesser crushes? *L* smooooooth operator *L*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 4, 2009)

omegaseph said:


> I have a huge crush on "Your Plump Princess"
> 
> lesser crushes on "famouslastwords" and "BigBeautifulMe"



Uh, lesser crush? 

I'm less flattered.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Uh, lesser crush?
> 
> I'm less flattered.



Me too, but since I apparently have to take every snippet I'm offered per the bash tips thread.... I'm listed before you BBMe! yey.....!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> ..I apparently have to take every snippet I'm offered per the bash tips thread....



Dance, damn you........DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought everything we learned here we could apply toward life?


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 4, 2009)

I wrote about you in the Anonymous Crush Thread, and I can't hold it in any longer; I have the most bone-jangling crush on you, Surlysomething.

:smitten::kiss2::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 4, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I wrote about you in the Anonymous Crush Thread, and I can't hold it in any longer; I have the most bone-jangling crush on you, Surlysomething.
> 
> :smitten::kiss2::smitten:



Me? :blush: 

I had NO idea. I'm going to have to do some research for that Anonymous Crush post. And i'm very, very flattered. You're a sweetheart, thank you.


----------



## omegaseph (Jun 4, 2009)

didn't mean anything negative by the 'lesser crushes' part... wow, I can be an idiot sometimes. All I meant was not _as_ much as YPP. Not even that much less, small enough of a difference that it probably doesn't count outside of my own mind, where I kinda exaggerate everything.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

omegaseph said:


> didn't mean anything negative by the 'lesser crushes' part... wow, I can be an idiot sometimes. All I meant was not _as_ much as YPP. Not even that much less, small enough of a difference that it probably doesn't count outside of my own mind, where I kinda exaggerate everything.



its ok hunny! dont worry about it next time just include as a normal crush hehehe


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 4, 2009)

omegaseph said:


> I have a huge crush on "Your Plump Princess"
> 
> lesser crushes on "famouslastwords" and "BigBeautifulMe"


Wow! I'm .. I'm Uh. Hugely Flattered? ..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 5, 2009)

omegaseph said:


> didn't mean anything negative by the 'lesser crushes' part... wow, I can be an idiot sometimes. All I meant was not _as_ much as YPP. Not even that much less, small enough of a difference that it probably doesn't count outside of my own mind, where I kinda exaggerate everything.




You're forgiven, lol.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

sooo adding CHEF :wubu:to my CRUSH LIST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 7, 2009)

im in love with thatgirl08.

truely in love. in that girly lesbo way. :smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 7, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> im in love with thatgirl08.
> 
> truely in love. in that girly lesbo way. :smitten:



oo la la. How'd I get so lucky? Right back at youuu:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 8, 2009)

In no particular order

Sparkgirl
OWA
BarbBBW


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Sparkgirl
> OWA
> *BarbBBW*



yay!! LuLu:wubu: your adorable!! I am so flattered you crush on me!! I crush on you too sexy mama!!muahhhhh:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

I want to crush on thatgirl08....in some weird, motherly kind of way except.....


I have a terrible feeling that she won't let me take her to Walmart....or even IHOP :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to crush on thatgirl08....in some weird, motherly kind of way except.....
> 
> 
> I have a terrible feeling that she won't let me take her to Walmart....or even IHOP :doh:



No dates to Walmart/IHOP! But you can totally crush on me:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 8, 2009)

*So crushing on TonyNYC after the *chest hair thread pic


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> No dates to Walmart/IHOP! But you can totally crush on me:wubu:


Wow, your very high maintainance, arn't you??


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Wow, your very high maintainance, arn't you??



Hahahah, I've been called that.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 9, 2009)

I too am crushing on thatgirl08! :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I too am crushing on thatgirl08! :wubu:



You're pretty crushworthy yourself darlin'!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I too am crushing on thatgirl08! :wubu:


psst... btw, she is high maintainance! She wont even let you take her on a date to wallmart nor nuthin!!?
 lmao
I would laugh more at my own joke had i EVER even been within 1000 miles of a wallmart!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahaha.. no WalMarts in Scotland?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 10, 2009)

IC that I have a hopelessly mad over-the-top entirely inappropriate and alarmingly creepy crush on Mossy the Thing. I want to post nekkid pictures of the two of us frolicking, for the world and all current/future employers and/or children to see ... I want to tiptoe through the tulips without alerting my pesky ball 'n chain ... I want to ignore every responsibility and obligation that I have in this life so that I can have That Thing That Is Mossy. Coz she _understands_ me. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a group crush on Mossy the thing and Traci Va Jo Jo. 


They make me laugh. Anybody that makes me laugh has a chance (albeit sometimes small) chance of getting in my pants.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 10, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Anybody that makes me laugh has a chance (albeit sometimes small) chance of getting in my pants.



Well, you're rather full of yourself, young missy. 

Eat my butt. And when I say "eat my butt", it's not actually an open invitation to commence feasting. It's more of a casually dismissive comment that we old folk are apt to use because it amuses us, and we'd like to think it means we're still "hip" and "with it" and have a natural rapport with teh youth.

And don't lie, girly. For $.50 and a double whopper, you'll do just about anyone. Sometimes just for the fiddy cent. Admit it.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2009)

* Ignores the last two posters and walks waaaaaaaay over>>>>>>>>there, and hikes up the right side of my skirt, flashing some thigh with a few spider veins.......and waits for a MAN *

* licks lips *

* practices my sexay pout/trout mouth *


* ignores the itch that is fixin to ruin my pose *


----------



## Chef (Jun 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> sooo adding CHEF :wubu:to my CRUSH LIST!!!!!!!!!!!



Woah.. I'm on someone's crush list. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> They make me laugh. Anybody that makes me laugh has a chance (albeit sometimes small) chance of getting in my pants.



I must make you laugh....a LOT...cause....I have been in your pants....a LOT.



Oh and let's not forget how easy it is to do you in the eye.......
:blink:


----------



## bexy (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm totally crushing on Tania. I think she is absolutely beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 10, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, you're rather full of yourself, young missy.
> 
> Eat my butt. And when I say "eat my butt", it's not actually an open invitation to commence feasting. It's more of a casually dismissive comment that we old folk are apt to use because it amuses us, and we'd like to think it means we're still "hip" and "with it" and have a natural rapport with teh youth.
> 
> And don't lie, girly. For $.50 and a double whopper, you'll do just about anyone. Sometimes just for the fiddy cent. Admit it.




I'm sorry, I read all of this, I really did, but all I got out of it was double whopper.
They need a drool icon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

<- Like this?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha.. no WalMarts in Scotland?


No! Thank god. Or people would probably try to take me on dates there! lmao. I have no idea what it sells...though i imagine everything from cheese to guns! We dont really have HUGE shops..we have supermarkets like morrisons and tesco ..i'm not sure if you have those in America though...and still thankfully no one has taken me on a date to a supermarket either! lmao.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

They have a McDonalds in the super Walmart here......doesn't sound unreasonable to take a date there.........


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

are there vanilla milkshakes involved?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

Chocolate and strawberry, too..........


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

or i could wait till december when eggnog comes out


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2009)

I like vanilla milkshakes *takes up a pose with Mossy*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

Peanut butter milkshakes at Sonic for the win....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZT Rootbeer float at sonic


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2009)

Y'all are going OT rabble rabble grumble grumble hem haw.

lol

I don't really care.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I like vanilla milkshakes *takes up a pose with Mossy*



Get off my lawn...err...E-street corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! joy told me that exclamation points were like catnip to men online


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2009)

ur jus gelus that im yung


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 11, 2009)

All the drool-worthy hot young men working construction in Vancity. Probably the only thing that's making the upcoming Olympics bearable.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a huge thing for Bull and all his youthful glory... :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They have a McDonalds in the super Walmart here......doesn't sound unreasonable to take a date there.........


Weird. I am at this very moment telepathically telling GD to bring me a strawberry milkshake from the drive through McDonalds on her way home from work. I hate McDonalds and everything they stand for but i mean..how can you be angry at a milk shake!! *Just realised i have the power of txt message and not just telepathy..hmm strawberry milkshake...you will be mine!!!* 
Hmm yeah, any place you can get milkshake is ok for a date i feel missy fairy! x


----------



## Chef (Jun 11, 2009)

Cake batter ice cream with whoppers and oreos shake at Cold stone. :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

Chef said:


> Cake batter ice cream with whoppers and oreos shake at Cold stone. :smitten:



You cant crush on ice cream!!! Only if you are eatting it off someones ass,... then you gotta name that person!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> You cant crush on ice cream!!! Only if you are eatting it off someones ass,... then you gotta name that person!!!



Hell with that!!!! I'm not naming the person, but that is one hell of a great idea!! It brings a new meaning to "my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard"  :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Mossy, they're selling bread named after you at the 7-11s here in California.



<3 

View attachment Mossythething.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Hell with that!!!! I'm not naming the person, but that is one hell of a great idea!! It brings a new meaning to "my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard"  :smitten: :smitten:



I would let you eat Ice cream off my body anytime!! HOT!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey Mossy, they're selling bread named after you at the 7-11s here in California.
> <3



Little girl...that is NOT your school bus. Get out of my ride. As you see, I have a gentleman caller.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I would let you eat Ice cream off my body anytime!! HOT!!!



Hmmmmm....  However, I'd have to share my "cucumber" with someone else...   You know how it is.... and now tomorrow I will hear of this, and it will start yet another fantastically AWESOME day... :smitten: :smitten:

WOOHOO! :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Hmmmmm....  However, I'd have to share my "cucumber" with someone else...   You know how it is.... and now tomorrow I will hear of this, and it will start yet another fantastically AWESOME day... :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> WOOHOO! :eat2:



Well I am sorry!!! But you are one adorable FA!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Well I am sorry!!! But you are one adorable FA!!



Thanks, Barb!!!!  You've always been a hot BBW yourself, and a good person to boot... you know I have your back!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Thanks, Barb!!!!  You've always been a hot BBW yourself, and a good person to boot... you know I have your back!



and my ass and boobs and belly and my things, calves and hips!!! LMAO i trust ya babe!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 12, 2009)

I have several. In no particular order:

Stan the man (but you knew that right Stan?)
SantaClear - unrequited *sigh*
Barb bbw - here's some bitch love atcha!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have several. In no particular order:
> 
> Stan the man (but you knew that right Stan?)
> SantaClear - unrequited *sigh*
> Barb bbw - here's some bitch love atcha!



awww Sandie you know I would fuck u in a heartbeat baby!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Barb bbw - here's some bitch love atcha!





BarbBBW said:


> awww Sandie you know I would fuck u in a heartbeat baby!!



Ahhh..How romantic! :wubu::wubu: See this is why i love woman on woman love..Its just so..oh i don't know, gentle and poetic. 
:happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 12, 2009)

Jealous much?

Barb, you make me feel so cheap!:wubu:




mergirl said:


> Ahhh..How romantic! :wubu::wubu: See this is why i love woman on woman love..Its just so..oh i don't know, gentle and poetic.
> :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jealous much?
> 
> Barb, you make me feel so cheap!:wubu:


Much! 
They do say cheap is the new expensive!
I think you guys should go to Walmart together for a milkshake!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 12, 2009)

I've always said I'm cheap _and _easy. But Walmart? That's even beneath me.




mergirl said:


> Much!
> They do say cheap is the new expensive!
> I think you guys should go to Walmart together for a milkshake!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I've always said I'm cheap _and _easy. But Walmart? That's even beneath me.


ahhh.. dont let GEF take you on a date then!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2009)

There's a reason why everyone has a crush on BarbBBW... and I have to say, all the kinds word, the naughty comments... they're working on me.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 12, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> There's a reason why everyone has a crush on BarbBBW... and I have to say, all the kinds word, the naughty comments... they're working on me.



Preach, it brother  Live free


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jealous much?
> 
> Barb, you make me feel so cheap!:wubu:


 :::feeling Sandie:::: you feel like a million bucks to me babe!!:eat2::smitten:



Scorsese86 said:


> There's a reason why everyone has a crush on BarbBBW... and I have to say, all the kinds word, the naughty comments... they're working on me.


 hahah Thats me!! The sweet,kind,naughty Fat girl who is obsessed with FA's!!!



undrcovrbrothr said:


> Preach, it brother  Live free


And you, my friend!! :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> :::feeling Sandie:::: you feel like a million bucks to me babe!!:eat2::smitten:




Well yeah - if you're gonna touch me there!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 12, 2009)

AOR


:doh:


----------



## Chef (Jun 12, 2009)

Mmmmmm.... sweet.. kind... and naughty...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 13, 2009)

One time I touched Di's boob. In this dream I had...


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

I just got a SNE-(spontaneous nipple errection) from thinking about Cors.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2009)

At the moment, I'm crushing on myself. No reason to it, though. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ahhh.. dont let GEF take you on a date then!!



That's okay Mergirl....you're the only one I dream about taking out for milkshakes.... :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's okay Mergirl....you're the only one I dream about taking out for milkshakes.... :wubu:



And I'm the only one you actually DO take out for milkshakes, except instead of milkshakes it's foreign objects being stuck in my poor eye. 


I want a goddamn milkshake for once!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> And I'm the only one you actually DO take out for milkshakes, except instead of milkshakes it's foreign objects being stuck in my poor eye.
> 
> 
> I want a goddamn milkshake for once!




Oh.......I had one helluva nasty innuendo walk through my mind when I read this.......

I may be a tramp....but always a Lady tramp......:batting:


Here tis my love......:wubu:







Your milkshake brings all the sticks to your eye.........



Am I being too dramatic? That's just the way I got to have it........
Looking for the goodies? Keep on looking cuz they stay in your eye....oh oh oh


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh.......I had one helluva nasty innuendo walk through my mind when I read this.......
> 
> I may be a tramp....but always a Lady tramp......:batting:
> 
> ...


LOL @ chocolate milkshake...
The image is more anthropomorphic than it could be. (The udders, of course, should be a bit further down -- but that would probably spoil the joke. Might be a bit more attractive to belly fetishists though...) 

-Rusty


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's okay Mergirl....you're the only one I dream about taking out for milkshakes.... :wubu:


See, i am easy pleased missy Fairy. A Wallmart Milkshake would make me pretty darn tootin happy!  (Dimensions is making me more and more like a cartoon American person more each day!!)
As for the cartoon of the cow..i feel violated!! lmao


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i am easy pleased missy Fairy. A Wallmart Milkshake would make me pretty darn tootin happy!  (Dimensions is making me more and more like a cartoon American person more each day!!)
> As for the cartoon of the cow..i feel violated!! lmao



I take YOU for milkshakes....I VIOLATE FLW


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I take YOU for milkshakes....I VIOLATE FLW


 I wanna be violated too!!
Actually, a milkshake would be super..thank you.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm uncrushable. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm uncrushable. lol



Lloyd.........I have eyes for no udder.......:batting:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I wanna be violated too!!
> Actually, a milkshake would be super..thank you.



this milkshake you speak of... I want in on it


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> this milkshake you speak of... I want in on it




You dont want the milkshake.... it's this:


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh.......I had one helluva nasty innuendo walk through my mind when I read this.......
> 
> I may be a tramp....but always a Lady tramp......:batting:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

She has plenty to share with udders.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

crushing on MsBard! She's new, fun, exciting and outgoing


----------



## mergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She has plenty to share with udders.....


Yum.. a chocolate teat each. hmm she does kinna look delicious, that chocolate looking cow..:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2009)

*IC I AM totally crushable and want a big chocolate teat tooooo
and a furry fatboy.........ahhhh so bad.....
yes i want to be violated TOOOOOOO * :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

Violation.....it can be a very good thing......


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2009)

*WOW lost in the myriad of LOUNGE threads......
thought i was in the I confess thread
and in reality in cRUSH WORLD......................:doh:

and yeah...I wish I remember what being VIOLATED felt like........been
a longggggggggg time...............*


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> crushing on MsBard! She's new, fun, exciting and outgoing



and I'm pleased as punch! That cow looks so friendly if you look at her from a certain angle lol...


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

but i guess you could say that about me too.. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> and I'm pleased as punch! That* cow *looks so friendly if you look at her from a certain angle lol...



*did I just get called a cow?! WTF?! LMFAO*


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

NO!!! THE MILK COW POSTED ON HERE, ITS ALL CHOCOLATEY AND NIPPLEY- too funny


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> *did I just get called a cow?! WTF?! LMFAO*




Yes BARB WE ALL CALLED YOU ONE. NOW GO SUCK A D*** OR SOMETHING AND GIVE AWAY YOUR MILKSHAKES FOR FREE!

Just kidding


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Yes BARB WE ALL CALLED YOU ONE. NOW GO SUCK A D*** OR SOMETHING AND GIVE AWAY YOUR MILKSHAKES FOR FREE!
> 
> Just kidding



wow i am married so my milkshake is already paid for !!l lol as for the the rest:eat2: of that i would love to!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL You gals are so funny!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

barb likes to advertise the free milkshakes <33


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL Free milkshakes..emm I will take one..lol..:eat2:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh jeez... these milkshakes aren't ice cold, you know


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> oh jeez... these milkshakes aren't ice cold, you know


 
Hmmm I don't know then, I like mine ice cold..lol...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lloyd.........I have eyes for no udder.......:batting:



Awwwww! :blush:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 21, 2009)

Barb knows I want to hit dat.


----------



## Tania (Jun 21, 2009)

Tania really enjoys the following posters (in no particular order):

URTalking2Jenn
AshleyEileen
Bexy
Kayrae
Cors
QueenBee
Fascinita
Susannah
Tooz
Lipmixgirl
Sweet&Fat
Carrie
Melian
Papercutcutie
Tina
Ashmamma84
MissToodles
Ivy
Mossy

and several other awesome people whom I'm douchebaggishly forgetting at the moment.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Barb knows I want to hit dat.



hahah all night long girl!!

My new Crush * EllorionsDarlingAngel*
and *Wolfpersona* who had the BALLS .( literally ) to post naked for me!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> My new Crush *EllorionsDarlingAngel*


Aww your my new crush too!:kiss2:

Also Beastofburden..which I have been crushin on for a while now.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2009)

I crush on FLW.....when she isn't flirting with noobs


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 22, 2009)

I just want to sexxx someone who won't do me in the eye GEF.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I just want to sexxx someone who won't do me in the eye GEF.



u can sexxxxxxxxxxx with me I wont do your eye i promise!!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I crush on FLW.....when she isn't flirting with noobs



It's true! When I joined and made my intro post, my very first response of any type was rep from FLW saying "you're hot!" Gotta watch out for that one... 

It's okay though, because FLW is sexy and totally crushable <3


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's true! When I joined and made my intro post, my very first response of any type was rep from FLW saying "you're hot!" Gotta watch out for that one...
> 
> It's okay though, because FLW is sexy and totally crushable <3




But you are hot! If you didn't have a husband, I'd totally hit that!:wubu:

Besides, she was new and needed starter rep....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's okay though, because FLW is sexy and totally crushable <3


Ditto! She so is!


----------



## samuraiscott (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a little small crush on........she knows who she is:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Ditto! She so is!




Between you, Teleute and GEF I feel very special!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Between you, Teleute and GEF I feel very special!



definitely! I think you have another crushing on you too!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

yey! I'm a total crush-hog!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's true! When I joined and made my intro post, my very first response of any type was rep from FLW saying "you're hot!" Gotta watch out for that one...
> 
> It's okay though, because FLW is sexy and totally crushable <3



Random Crush: Teleute. Your avatar pic reminds me of a girl I should've taken to my prom.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> yey! I'm a total crush-hog!



stop being so hot and share!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Between you, Teleute and GEF I feel very special!


LOL Aww you should sweeite!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> stop being so hot and share!!!


LOL I have a crush on you too!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!! lol i'm such a slut I have a crush on you and every girl in the world


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!! lol i'm such a slut I have a crush on you and every girl in the world


LOL Too funny!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

its just something about these girls..... they're contagious


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

I totally have a crush on all of you back too btw! Sorry for not making that clear before.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I totally have a crush on all of you back too btw! Sorry for not making that clear before.



I think you just like me cause........I look like this guy..........:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you just like me cause........I look like this guy..........:blush:




/pokes you in your little doughy belly.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I totally have a crush on all of you back too btw! Sorry for not making that clear before.



? who me???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2009)

*resists poking back innuendo comment since dough boy didn't go over so well in the udder thread......* :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> ? who me???




Yes you! Silly girl!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Yes you! Silly girl!



.. and I feel ever so honored!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

All us girls crushin on each other..LOL :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 23, 2009)

My girl crushes:

Forever and always - BigSexy920, Honey, Lipmixgirl

New to the list - The NFL Thread Girls: Coldy and Bellz

My boy crushes must remain anonymous but there are a few


----------



## Spanky (Jun 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My girl crushes:
> 
> Forever and always - BigSexy920, Honey, Lipmixgirl
> 
> ...





I will admit my secret crush for Nancy, <gulp> <urp> a Giants fan. I have a desire to pinch her cheeks (guess which ones) and throw snowballs at her all at the same time. :wubu:


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 24, 2009)

No one.

Well... ok, Jack "God Damnit" Daniels.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 24, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> No one.
> 
> Well... ok, Jack "God Damnit" Daniels.



If you listen close, you can hear the sound of 1,000 hearts breaking across Dimensions lol.





NancyGirl74 said:


> My girl crushes:
> 
> Forever and always - BigSexy920, Honey, Lipmixgirl
> 
> ...



Hoot and Holler!!! 

I <3 Ms. Nancy!!!


----------



## Slamaga (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm back from a great travel in Greece and Italy and I would like to say that I miss you all.


----------



## Slamaga (Jun 25, 2009)

It seems that someone has a crush on me an I have one too on this girl, FLW:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh I got busted! <3 Slamaga. <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I'm back from a great travel in Greece and Italy and I would like to say that I miss you all.




Welcome back 

How was your trip?


----------



## Chef (Jun 25, 2009)

I know I said I wouldn't have a crush list... but

BarbBBW
Green Eyed Fairy
AnnMarie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

Chef said:


> I know I said I wouldn't have a crush list... but
> 
> BarbBBW
> Green Eyed Fairy
> AnnMarie



I squash..........errrrrrrr crush on you, too, Hot Stuff  :smitten:


----------



## Slamaga (Jun 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome back
> 
> How was your trip?



Awesome, I have like 1000 pics, tons of video, millions time more memories.
It was 19 beautiful days in 6 cities Venice, Firenze, Rome, Heraclion, Santorini and Athena I went to the city of Phyra, the city we can see in the sisterhood of the travelling pants. Oh should I tell this was a school travel with 34 students and 5 teachers ( that weren't teachers for the travel ). With a minimum of 30 degree celsius to a top of 49 degree celsius and the cheapest but quite good alcool I've ever seen, we were always on party. We also visited a lot of museums, churchs and archeological sites. 

Something funny is that in these countries, christian religion is strong, so strong so you can see the virgin with Jesus everywhere. It is that annoying that even a real believer would be tired of seeing those. I really need to pass this comment because it traumatized me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol Slam.........I live in the bible belt.........so I can say that I understand


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

Chef said:


> I know I said I wouldn't have a crush list... but
> 
> BarbBBW
> Green Eyed Fairy
> AnnMarie



YAY!! You know, Chef is so awesome of a man I havent a clue how he is single?! He is one of the most caring,honest, straightforward, fetish loving men on DIMS!! One of the best FA's there is!! :wubu::smitten::kiss2:
I am very privileged to have him crushing on me  Thank you Matt


----------



## protuberance (Jun 25, 2009)

Goddamn adorable.

So friggin' cute.

More adorability.

An abundance of cuteness,

Too much pretty.

That's all I can remember. I'm sure there are many, many more.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 1, 2009)

as always...

mr fez has my crush vote
:wubu::kiss2:
one day i will convince him to come try n wisk me off ma feet...or have a pint anyway


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 2, 2009)

well, there are sooo many great guys on here it is hard to narrow it down...but here is my short list...

tonynyc...always a kind word and he can slow dance!
the boys who help feed my change-a-letter addiction...timberwolf and adamantoise
my new scottish friend...bigfriendlydave. it's true...he _is_ friendly!

and my sole girl crush..of course...green eyed fairy. she's like one of those little godiva candies...pretty on the outside but full of naughty goodness! 

:kiss2: to you all...


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

so i'm just re-iterating my girl crush on FLW :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 2, 2009)

Just re-iterating my girl crush on Msbard.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

just re-iterating my excitement because FLW is online right now  EEEEEEEPPP!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks Miss Nancy 




NancyGirl74 said:


> My girl crushes:
> 
> Forever and always - BigSexy920, Honey, Lipmixgirl
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeze (Jul 2, 2009)

I want Barb to eff me in the A.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> and my sole girl crush..of course...green eyed fairy. she's like one of those little godiva candies...pretty on the outside but full of naughty goodness!



Wow, that was so nice to read that description of me. You really made my day. Thank you Michelle

*hugs* :happy:



Famouslastwords said:


> Just re-iterating my girl crush on Msbard.



I'm just re-iterating how badly I want to do you in your udder eye.....:smitten: :blink:


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 2, 2009)

Kinda, just a little.... ok totally off topic.. (don't shoot me, I come in peace!) 
 

I just had to give a shout out to protuberance, the West Harrison rez... fellow Westchesterites gotta look out for one another!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> well, there are sooo many great guys on here it is hard to narrow it down...but here is my short list...
> 
> tonynyc...always a kind word and he can slow dance!



*TY BobbleHeadDoll: :wubu: I just discovered this great thread. You are a sweetie and I would love to slow dance for you anytime. I'll also take the plunge and reveal my crushes later*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I want Barb to eff me in the A.



Barb as in Me? I doubt its me!! lol do tell
I know you are going to say no,.. but just incase, I wanna make sure I dont miss this offer LMAO


----------



## bufbig (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got a crush on thatgirl08 ^_^


----------



## protuberance (Jul 6, 2009)

SweetNYLady said:


> Kinda, just a little.... ok totally off topic.. (don't shoot me, I come in peace!)
> 
> 
> I just had to give a shout out to protuberance, the West Harrison rez... fellow Westchesterites gotta look out for one another!



Oh cool. I love Westchester. The city is lame the more I find out about stuff around Westchester.


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2009)

StarWitness
fffff



...oh yeah, and i crush everyone who crush me :batting:


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 14, 2009)

Suze said:


> StarWitness
> fffff
> 
> 
> ...



!!!!!!

:blush:

Aw shucks.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

I have quite the lady-crush on intraultra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd do Star Witness.....and not in the eye either


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 16, 2009)

I decided I hate all men, except for my new boyfriend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I decided I hate all men, except for my new boyfriend.



Would you hate me if I did your new bf in the eye?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Would you hate me if I did your new bf in the eye?



You and pokin in the eye *shakes head* *lol*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't tease me with "poke" Rowan.....:batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Would you hate me if I did your new bf in the eye?



He wears glasses, so he has "protection".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> He wears glasses, so he has "protection".



I like a protected man much better than not..... 

Has he been neutered, by chance? I'm using up both his eyes if he has......:blink: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

I am done crushing on stupid men!! hubby included!!
only women,................ thank you:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I am done crushing on stupid men!! hubby included!!
> only women,................ thank you:bow:



Even me?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Even me?



welll almost all men !! LOL
not many sweet ones left!!
you can stay on my list!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 18, 2009)

protuberance said:


> Goddamn adorable.
> 
> So friggin' cute.
> 
> ...




YAAAAAY. It's stupid how happy I am to be on this list. :eat1:


----------



## protuberance (Jul 23, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> YAAAAAY. It's stupid how happy I am to be on this list. :eat1:



That's awesome and it makes me happy to read that.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 27, 2009)

How did I forget about this thread?!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a huge, happy, goofy crush on George & Bexy and their beautiful wee family


----------



## Paquito (Jul 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen and thatgirl08 :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> AshleyEileen and thatgirl08 :blush:



You tramp....you just offered ME your cheesecake...........


----------



## Paquito (Jul 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You tramp....you just offered ME your cheesecake...........



Hey now, Ms. #1 in my heart, a cheesecake can always be cut into slices.

But you get the biggest piece


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Hey now, Ms. #1 in my heart, a cheesecake can always be cut into slices.
> 
> But you get the biggest piece



Yeah, I was thinking about cutting you into pieces...how did you know?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 28, 2009)

I want cheesecake.


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 29, 2009)

Jealousy is in the air, I hope the cheesecake is so divinely good and tasty for them.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 29, 2009)

I still don't have any cheesecake.
=[


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2009)

my crush is still me


----------



## Paquito (Jul 29, 2009)

I am here to serve.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 29, 2009)

^ That looks delicious.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 29, 2009)

Updated list of ladies I would invite to a sleepover:
Thatgirl08 (ginny)
Tooz (ginny)
AshleyEileen (ginny)
BigCutieSteph (ginny)
CrystalUT11 (ginny)
StarWitness (ginny)
LillyBBW (ginny)
MsZwebs (ginny)
oh, and more2adore


----------



## Crystal (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll bring the nail polish!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I still don't have any cheesecake.
> =[



Well, that is just wrong.

I wonder where I can find a good cheesecake...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 29, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I am here to serve.



*snatches the cheesecake and ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns*

who am I kidding? I'm fat I don't run.

*snatches the cheesecake and waddles away in a somewhat faster manner than usual*


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> *snatches the cheesecake and ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns*
> 
> who am I kidding? I'm fat I don't run.
> 
> *snatches the cheesecake and waddles away in a somewhat faster manner than usual*



LMAO! Loving the imagary!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have a huge, happy, *goofy* crush on George & Bexy and their beautiful wee family



I was so excited for like, a nanosecond 

However, I complete agree...they are a crushable wee family!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a crush on goofy but she only likes banana FAs.....


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 29, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Updated list of ladies I would invite to a sleepover:
> Thatgirl08 (ginny)
> Tooz (ginny)
> AshleyEileen (ginny)
> ...



That would be amazing.





Seth Warren said:


> Well, that is just wrong.
> 
> I wonder where I can find a good cheesecake...




Bring it to me at work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Bring it to me at work!!!!!!!!!!



Well I brought you one but FLW waddled away with it


----------



## QueenB (Jul 29, 2009)

sleepover list:

furious styles
bfast burritos
jean-luc godard


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. Hahahahaha. thank you for quoting that! I totally didn't see the white text. lmao.

:wubu: Krissyface :kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody who comes over with an AC...popsicles...chips and dip...emery boards...strong, intuitive, pair of hands...and.....an avocado.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords :wubu: she'll always be my computer screen make out partner forever and ever <33333 Unless she is ever in Jersey for some weird reason, then I think we'd have to forgo the computer screens


----------



## Teleute (Jul 29, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Anybody who comes over with an AC...popsicles...chips and dip...emery boards...strong, intuitive, pair of hands...and.....an avocado.



Heh, if I had an AC, I would totally share.

Not the avocado though. That's all mine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I am here to serve.




Bring me a fork, too...........hurry up already....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Famouslastwords :wubu: she'll always be my computer screen make out partner forever and ever <33333 Unless she is ever in Jersey for some weird reason, then I think we'd have to forgo the computer screens



Why would we ever forgo the computer screens? Is there something I'm missing? You mean people do this in person? Ewwwwww.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 30, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Heh, if I had an AC, I would totally share.
> 
> Not the avocado though. That's all mine.



Pardon me while I figure out what expletive to use for you!


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a crush on EDA, she slaps me so good


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Got a crush on EDA, she slaps me so good


Awwwwwwwww.. how sweet! Right back at ya!:bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a little crush on Noir!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

I also have a crush on Mr. Knotty..hehehe

But doesn't everyone?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2009)

I think everyone knows by now that i totally have a crush on Mike, aka Original Mike, aka clonenumber47


----------



## Crystal (Jul 31, 2009)

*has a crush on Jay*


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to add:

Jon Blaze 
Kellie Kay


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, I'll play 

In no particular order:

Kellie Kay
BeckaBoo
JayWestCoast
GSpoon
Mini
The Chief
Marlowgarp
Zaintheinsane
VVET


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 28, 2009)

So I may have a little, itty bitty, teensy crush on EDA, but i think she already knew that :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## jay kratos (Aug 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> No dates to Walmart/IHOP! But you can totally crush on me:wubu:



I would like to bring a bbw or a ssbbw at a Ihop. you know jjust eating and talkin, being relexed.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> So I may have a little, itty bitty, teensy crush on EDA, but i think she already knew that :wubu: :kiss2:


Awww yeah I kinda got the feeling you did.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> I would like to bring a bbw or a ssbbw at a Ihop. you know jjust eating and talkin, being relexed.




Get me the butterscotch pancakes and I will crush on you Jay  :batting:


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Okay, I'll play
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...



oh.. you said the Chief.. rats..


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

smithnwesson gets me all hot & bothered. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> smithnwesson gets me all hot & bothered. :happy:



I bet you just like him for his big............gun


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I bet you just like him for his big............gun


Do you want to hear the truth? It's mostly because of his big, hairy.....











































poodle :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

Heh....does his poodle at least have a big................gun?


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Heh....does his poodle at least have a big................gun?


idk, but he/she SURE has a nice looking collar. I bet it can stretch out pretty far and... *cough cough* 


this is making me a lil' uncomfortable


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> Do you want to hear the truth? It's mostly because of his big, hairy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY, I've got to be honest with ya'll.

It's just so gigantic that natural lubrication or K-Y jelly are just not safe.

Bring some WD-40.

Just a word to the wise . . .


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

*sigh* :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 4, 2009)

BUMP!
:blush:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 14, 2009)

It occurred to me today, with the exception of my small list of ever-present girly crushes, I find myself currently crushless. And I have to admit.... boy, it's really peaceful and serene, _not_ having a crush and wondering if/when I'll hear from him and what did he mean by that, etc. There's nothing quite as fun and exciting as a lovely crush, but I think I've learned to appreciate both sides of the fence.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 14, 2009)

Carrie because she is very witty


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> It occurred to me today, with the exception of my small list of ever-present girly crushes, I find myself currently crushless. And I have to admit.... boy, it's really peaceful and serene, _not_ having a crush and wondering if/when I'll hear from him and what did he mean by that, etc. There's nothing quite as fun and exciting as a lovely crush, but I think I've learned to appreciate both sides of the fence.



I love this!! Thanks for pointing out the silver lining. I'm in that same space and couldn't figure out how to articulate it. Good job.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok..New crushes, (met fun people at the bash  ) in no particular order

Krissmiss

Butch

Mini


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2009)

I am too new to name my crushes yet, but I do have some already!! hehehehe :wubu::blush:
Ask around in a couple months


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 19, 2009)

after perving around the boards just now.....bdog. You are a fittie. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 19, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> after perving around the boards just now.....bdog. You are a fittie. :wubu:



lol Indeed. SECONDED, whole heartedly


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a crush on Johnnny2009, but he need not be scared he is too young and lives to far away for me to stalk.


----------



## butch (Oct 20, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..New crushes, (met fun people at the bash  ) in no particular order
> 
> Krissmiss
> 
> ...



Aww, goofy, thanks! I'm crushing on you big, too. Tell Leesa I'm crushing on her long time, OK?


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 20, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> after perving around the boards just now.....bdog. You are a fittie. :wubu:





mszwebs said:


> lol Indeed. SECONDED, whole heartedly



ha ha... this is the first time I've seen this thread, did a search to see if anyone had mentioned him yet... and was surprised to only see his name twice. I'm absolutely crushing on bdog.:wubu:


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll finally stop hiding it, I'm crushing on thejuicyone something fierce. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 20, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha... this is the first time I've seen this thread, did a search to see if anyone had mentioned him yet... and was surprised to only see his name twice. I'm absolutely crushing on bdog.:wubu:



Amen! :batting: He's now got his own harem :bow: 

Or his own stalker's club 

:wubu: :smitten: :blush: :kiss2:


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 20, 2009)

After this weekend I am totally crushing on Butch too!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 21, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..New crushes, (met fun people at the bash  ) in no particular order
> 
> Krissmiss
> 
> ...




OK, I'll admit it..........I have a crush of unknown size on Mini. God only knows why.  Probably since he's such a smart-ass..........I have a thing for smart-asses since I'm one too.  I need therapy.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 21, 2009)

totally wrong thread LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 21, 2009)

butch said:


> Aww, goofy, thanks! I'm crushing on you big, too. Tell Leesa I'm crushing on her long time, OK?



I'm going to go tell her to come check the boards. This will make her day


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> totally wrong thread LOL



Well, you did say you were tired


----------



## butch (Oct 22, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> After this weekend I am totally crushing on Butch too!!



Thanks, Lisa! The feeling is mutual-it was a pleasure to talk to you at the dance.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 22, 2009)

I have way more girls crushes than boy crushes at the moment! Going to need to revise my crush list soon i think


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 22, 2009)

Persons that I'm crushing on in alphabetical order:
mediaboy. 
Tania.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2009)

I crush on mediaboy, also.....just a wee bit.......and ...so a slightly wee one on Mini, too. 

Oh, and I would eat every inch of free2beme's big........cheesecake. 

That is all.


----------



## MamaLisa (Oct 22, 2009)

Clash City Rocker is such a hottie.. mmmm

Roddles.. mmmmmm

Aussie Jez.. mmmmm

Candy... mmmmmm

Big Cutie Demi... mmmmm

Ivy... mmmmmm

Thats 3 of each sex.. that should be enough to get me into trouble for now lol


----------



## KFD (Oct 22, 2009)

On anyone on here that the damn box won't let me rep!!!!


----------



## MamaLisa (Oct 22, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> Clash City Rocker is such a hottie.. mmmm
> 
> Roddles.. mmmmmm
> 
> ...



OMG how could i forget 1 wicked angel! sorry my lovely!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 28, 2009)

KFD said:


> On anyone on here that the damn box won't let me rep!!!!



Who are you wanting to rep? I'll rep some if you let me know who. You can PM them to me if you want to keep it anonymous.
Mizz


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

Raegan, nuff said. lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 29, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Raegan, nuff said. lol



yep- agreed! She's just a bowl full of cuteness. :bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a total (platonic) crush on Katorade. 

Smart, sassy, strong, funny. I can dig it.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 31, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I have a total (platonic) crush on Katorade.
> 
> Smart, sassy, strong, funny. I can dig it.



Excellent choice. I love me some Katorade :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

If I had a penchant for womenfolk, I would so want to do Starwitness. She has three mouths, you know.......:smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm. Decisions.  WELL HERE GOES *Breathe*
IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER I SWEAR
Fluffy51888
Green Eyed Fairy
Rebecca
Mimosa
crystalayers1989
Tania
krismiss
mergirl
BBW4Chattery
Susannah
BigBeautifulMe
LillyBBBW
JoyJoy
Tracii
Lilly Bombshell
BigCutieTiffy
Treasure Bombshell
Goddess Patty
BigBellySSBBW
SummerG
Ash
TiffanyCushinberry
bigcutiejacki
Sable
Buffie
HeatherBBW
Dixie_SSBBW_Bombshell
ShazzyBombshell
Pauline

...er, that should about cover it... *hides*


----------



## Tracii (Nov 1, 2009)

Forget me Wags? Huh Huh.J/K


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 1, 2009)

Shite. Yes, actually.  Editing!


----------



## Tracii (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Jason I feel much better now that I'm on the "A" list.:kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a super big crush on myself. I'd hit it. HARD.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 1, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I have a super big crush on myself. I'd hit it. HARD.



...if it's any consolation, I have a crush on you.... :batting: :happy:


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 4, 2009)

_*Oh wow, I just found this...I'm in quite flattering company on this list. I have to say that the feeling is mutual, Rai (you and your purple coat).

Oh, and I have a crush on Wanker. 
*_


OneWickedAngel said:


> *New (of probably many more) Additions*
> 
> *AdamantoisePhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> GypsyPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> ...


----------



## Tania (Nov 9, 2009)

Add Raegan, Kate, Bobbi, Lisette (I think I listed her before, but I'm listing her again cuz she rocks), SantaRuss, Stan's entire family, Tad, Jason, and ObesusTim/Suzi to my list of crushbuddies. There are others, of course, but I'm too douchey to actually sit down and make a note of everyone.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Nov 10, 2009)

Now, for a question: How many of us have done something about our crushes?


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Now, for a question: How many of us have done something about our crushes?



Well, considering you have no PM in your box from me...yet...

Clearly I have not 


haha


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 10, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Now, for a question: How many of us have done something about our crushes?



Well, I start by stalking excessively then eventually I'll just show up at your...I mean their house and kidnap them and have my way.

Oh, or did you mean do something about them as in ask them out? Because if that's the case then I'm just waitin' for you sugar.


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2009)

Tooz.

But she's kind of on everyone's list.


----------



## Tania (Nov 10, 2009)

Melian said:


> Tooz.
> 
> But she's kind of on everyone's list.



Absolutely.  So is Melian.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to start me a list...I'm crushing on entirely too many people on here NOT to have a list.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 10, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Now, for a question: How many of us have done something about our crushes?



I sorta have. But lessons have been learned and I don't think I'll be doing it again.



Melian said:


> Tooz.
> 
> But she's kind of on everyone's list.



She is indeed.



CrystalUT11 said:


> I need to start me a list...I'm crushing on entirely too many people on here NOT to have a list.



Agreed...so much easier to keep track of everyone if they're in a list, lol!


----------



## Tania (Nov 10, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I need to start me a list...I'm crushing on entirely too many people on here NOT to have a list.



Crystal's on my list, too! See, I'm completely unfit to attempt endeavors like these.


----------



## Melian (Nov 11, 2009)

Tania said:


> Absolutely.  So is Melian.



:blush: :kiss2:


----------



## Crystal (Nov 14, 2009)

Tania said:


> Crystal's on my list, too! See, I'm completely unfit to attempt endeavors like these.



Tania's most definitely on my list.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 14, 2009)

What about if you just want to crush somebody?? Cause i have a list.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2009)

*Muchas Gracias Señor Wag. *Besos*:kiss2:*





Wagimawr said:


> Hmm. Decisions.  WELL HERE GOES *Breathe*
> IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER I SWEAR
> Fluffy51888
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's see here...

KayaNee
Sugar Moore
and, more recently, Madison Aikers 

I have more crushes, but I'll probably just make a big list sometime in the future.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Nov 16, 2009)

Well this is not a secret to him at all and not sure if "crush" is the proper word now. LOL! But *lots of love* to my fiancé Edens_Heel.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 16, 2009)

hmmm...so many people...

adamantoise-for his change a letter...er, avatar...skills
cors-for her love of shoes and just being her
gef-for her full on cougar-ness
sirgordy-for his friendship
mini-his tall hotness
daddyoh-for his monkey love and those kilts!
wag-still adore him even though he left me off his list...
rollhandler-cause i love to read his posts
mango-since i saw him in those shorts in the bash pics...lol
mi

so many more...but those are off the top of my head...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Michelle. 

I crush on you, too, for your over-all coolness and being a fellow diet coke addict :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

One name comes to mind at the moment. KITZY.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm also crushing on Mergirl. sososososososo bad.


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 17, 2009)

My List Includes:

turtleteacher

Sofia Rose

Glory Foxxx

And Kayanee


----------



## Noir (Nov 17, 2009)

i need to start a list myself..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm crushing mostly on girls but they all know who they are I think. Especially you mergirl. Is the threesome still on? Just get GD drunk when I come to Scotland aye?


*squeezes Lisa's boob*


----------



## mergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm crushing mostly on girls but they all know who they are I think. Especially you mergirl. Is the threesome still on? Just get GD drunk when I come to Scotland aye?
> 
> 
> *squeezes Lisa's boob*


Lmao! How innapropriate!..... but yes.. still on. Will need to get GD steaming as she is anti 3 some. I am such a considerate gf!!
ETA-Oh MY BOOB!?? I forgot my actual name wasn't mergirl there!! 
You sauce pot! GD is going to batter you!! hahaha


----------



## mergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I'm also crushing on Mergirl. sososososososo bad.


aww.. thank you. 
Just for the record, before anyone else crushes on me- I am a high maintainance moan of a person, who rambles a LOT about zombies and jobbies and an array of things that generally only interest me. Also i am mental health 'interesting' and leave toothpaste splatters on the sink. I am the most flawed person in know..seriously, ask GD!!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2009)

First and foremost... these 3 make me giddy and giggly 
Proner
Jay West Coast
midnight rogue

hehehehehe...see!

I will probably miss some (apologies) but i will notice you later and come back and add

James
joswitch
Blockierer
Cors
GEF (the most gorgeous eyes ever) :smitten:
Inhibited
Carrie
thejuicyone
OWA
Tau
MsSasha
JuicyJacqulyn (she is hot)
littlefairywren
FLW
Gingembre
Troubadors
Kayrae
Ruffie
Bexy
kinkykitten

there's a start :blush:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh man, I'm not nervy enough to name names but there's someone on Dims who I think is really cute. Not too sure we'd be compatible because I don't know him, so for right now it's just, he's cute.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oh man, I'm not nervy enough to name names but there's someone on Dims who I think is really cute. Not too sure we'd be compatible because I don't know him, so for right now it's just, he's cute.




oh Ditzy.. you need to be on my list for sure


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> First and foremost... these 3 make me giddy and giggly
> Proner
> Jay West Coast
> midnight rogue
> ...



Well thanks babe, the feelin's mutual


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> oh Ditzy.. you need to be on my list for sure



Well color me flattered cuz you're gorgeous! Consider yourself on mine


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> First and foremost... these 3 make me giddy and giggly
> Proner
> Jay West Coast
> midnight rogue
> ...



I have read this so many times.. is that really my name?? is there a letter added/subtracted just making it look like my name?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I have read this so many times.. is that really my name?? is there a letter added/subtracted just making it look like my name?



No hun, I see you too. 
OMG, I have made it as well. Squeee


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> (snip) Gingembre (/snip)



ZOMG! I am super-flattered, especially coming from you - you're a hottie! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> GEF (the most gorgeous eyes ever) :smitten:



Wow! Crushed AND complimented- thank you so much- you made me smile :happy: :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aww.. thank you.
> Also i am mental health 'interesting' a



lmao..........oh I just love that description!


----------



## Crystal (Nov 25, 2009)

Huge girl crush on Krismiss at the moment. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

I soooo wanna do everyone in this thread


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I soooo wanna do everyone in this thread




but only IN THE EYE right??!! hahahahaha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> but only IN THE EYE right??!! hahahahaha



No that's just me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> but only IN THE EYE right??!! hahahahaha





Famouslastwords said:


> No that's just me



Nah it's 2 for 1 discount night Lucky.....How YOU doing, Fat? :batting:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm crushing on djudex.............he can fill a tote bag..........:smitten: 
:wubu: ,
Mizz


----------



## mergirl (Nov 26, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> lmao..........oh I just love that description!


Haha.. cheers m'dear. I find it less off putting than 'off my nut' or 'totally mental'! lmao


----------



## Tania (Nov 26, 2009)

Add MsZwebs and Devi to my list.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 27, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *New (of probably many more) Additions*
> 
> *AdamantoisePhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> GypsyPhil (who doesn't crush Phil?)
> ...



*Wrestlingguy looks through the Dims members list to see how many more Phils are around*.

I've never had occasion to visit this thread until now, and OWA, if ya mean me, I'm truly humbled by it.........I didn't think that this old dude would still be crushable material. 

And, while my true life crush leads me out of the country these days, you would be at the top of my list of all of the domestic women! 

View attachment l_a1bb8167c5224d76b51927db9da897ad.jpg


----------



## ladle (Nov 27, 2009)

Woohoo...I finally made ONE list. I know the real reason you ladies don't like me is you think that guys this hot are just unnattainable.....*COUGH COUGH SPLUTTER CHOKE*


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

_*You made the crush thread a little while back, you just didn't realize it...*_



ladle said:


> Woohoo...I finally made ONE list. I know the real reason you ladies don't like me is you think that guys this hot are just unnattainable.....*COUGH COUGH SPLUTTER CHOKE*


----------



## Proner (Nov 27, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> First and foremost... these 3 make me giddy and giggly
> Proner
> Jay West Coast
> midnight rogue
> ...



Thanks ... I think it's the first time I'm in first in a crush list


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2009)

Wagimawr, He's just so Pretty!...er...Handsome. Lol!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely clarification there. Despite that I must admit a crushin' on you too!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 28, 2009)

Still crushing on Johnnny2005 and a lil on Scorsese86, must be those B&W Pics......


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

I will just crush on myself then!

I love myself, I think I'm grand,
When I go to the movies I hold my own hand.
I put my arm around my waist,
And when it gets too tight I slap my face.


----------



## djudex (Nov 28, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm crushing on djudex.............he can fill a tote bag..........:smitten:
> :wubu: ,
> Mizz



More women need to think like this! :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 28, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I will just crush on myself then!


Hey! You're on my list!


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 28, 2009)

It's been a while, and I'm sure I have put these guys on my list before, but...what the hell! LOL

James :wubu:
JayWestCoast :eat2:
Mini


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I soooo wanna do everyone in this thread



Of course you do dear 



Tania said:


> Add MsZwebs and Devi to my list.







ladle said:


> Woohoo...I finally made ONE list. I know the real reason you ladies don't like me is you think that guys this hot are just unnattainable.....*COUGH COUGH SPLUTTER CHOKE*



fishin' for compliments......I've seen your pic; there's no need to cast that reel 



djudex said:


> More women need to think like this! :happy:


----------



## ladle (Nov 29, 2009)

Fished In!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 29, 2009)

ladle said:


> Fished In!



I was up all night so it's not my fault I fell for it lol   :doh:
Mizz


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2009)

That awesome dude, Lloyd. You all know him? Goes by the name bmann0413 on here, if I remember correctly. lol


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 3, 2009)

Someone else to add to my list...

Chublover350 :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2009)

She knows who she is... at least, I hope she does, because I don't. lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 8, 2009)

jennam

oh wait, NON anonymous crush thread. guess I have to wait until she shows her face. RIGHT. *dies of old age*


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alrighty, I'm only naming a few... in abc order lol :bow:
Anne Marie
Ashley
Cass
Heather 
Jae 
Qt Pie
Sasha
Stephenie
Trysta
They are all from big cuties, and I def have a lot on here, but I don't feel right saying who they are. It would make me feel all creepy inside lol. I guess it's because they are just ppl on a forum and not a modeling-type site idk.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2010)

*I finally have a couple of friendly dimensions crushes. 

swamptoad for his kindness and friendship. Also his passion for music. 

Proner-He is smart, sweet and he is not afraid to be himself. The guy is my hero for that. :smitten:

More to come....I have to wash the damn dishes. *


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 4, 2010)

The Boys:
Mini
Proner
Snuffy2000
Blackjack

The Girls:
ActivistFatGirl
Sasha
FLW
Fat9276


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 4, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> Okay, I'll play
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...



SWOON. I feel QUITE lucky. It is, of course, mutual.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I haven't been here very long, so I'll hold off on posting my crush list a while longer. But I definitely have one going! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)! 

The Boys - They are all fun to play with 

Adamantoise
nitewriter
the_captain
MatthewB
BigFriendlyDave
BigIzzy
sirGordy 

The Girls - best ladies in my virtual world

Inhibited
Aust99
succubus dxb
fat9276
steely
GEF
MizzSnakeBite
BubbleButtBabe
Tau
mergirl


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 4, 2010)

> > littlefairywren said:
> >
> >
> > > Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> ...



aww thanks for adding me


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> aww thanks for adding me



Couldn't forget you sweetie


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> The Boys - They are all fun to play with
> 
> ...



Oooh! I got crushed on - thanks LFW!

(OK, maybe I'll post my list tomorrow...)


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> The Boys - They are all fun to play with
> 
> ...



Thank you, sweetie. Crushing right back on you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> GEF



You flatter me- thanks so much. I think you are fantastic  :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> The Boys - They are all fun to play with
> 
> ...



Oh no she didn't! And to think I offered you cuddles!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 4, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> The Boys:
> Mini
> Proner
> Snuffy2000
> ...



Of course it's mutual my sexual redheaded pocket lover. <3 Awww I feel so lucky to be lusted by you.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> The Boys:
> Mini
> Proner
> Snuffy2000
> ...




woot! I am listed!

thanks Ging & LFW


I have a new one to add... if for nothing else than just being a bit James McAvoyish..hhehehe 

JMCGB


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no she didn't! And to think I offered you cuddles!



I knew I was forgetting someone my sweet....how could I forget FLW. You are on my list lovely girl 

Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!

The Boys - They are all fun to play with

Adamantoise
nitewriter
the_captain
MatthewB
BigFriendlyDave
BigIzzy
sirGordy

The Girls - best ladies in my virtual world

Inhibited
Aust99
succubus dxb
fat9276
steely
GEF
MizzSnakeBite
BubbleButtBabe
Tau
mergirl
FLW (cuddle giver)


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> The Boys:
> Mini
> Proner
> Snuffy2000
> ...




oh. 

okay.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I knew I was forgetting someone my sweet....how could I forget FLW. You are on my list lovely girl
> 
> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> ...



I never check this thread because I get all depressed when I don't turn up.... I LOVE YOU. lol :kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2010)

Tania said:


> Add Raegan, Kate, *Bobbi*, Lisette (I think I listed her before, but I'm listing her again cuz she rocks), SantaRuss, Stan's entire family, Tad, Jason, and ObesusTim/Suzi to my list of crushbuddies. There are others, of course, but I'm too douchey to actually sit down and make a note of everyone.



If you mean me, this makes me very happy


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> ...if it's any consolation, I have a crush on you.... :batting: :happy:



love :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2010)

Raegan said:


> oh.
> 
> okay.


Raegan, your name goes without saying, because YOU are on EVERY girl AND boy's list!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 5, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Of course it's mutual my sexual redheaded pocket lover. <3 Awww I feel so lucky to be lusted by you.



I'll be your pocket lover anytime, baybee :batting: heh heh!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 5, 2010)

Raegan said:


> oh.
> 
> okay.



I have way more than a crush on you, Raegan - I can't decide if I want to keep you or BE you! :wubu:


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

Raegan said:


> oh.
> 
> okay.




If i were to make a list, you would be on top. Those eyes and lips and your style... I haven't been on here long so to stand out means your special


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2010)

GAWD! What does a girl have to do to get a crush in this place. *pouts*


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> GAWD! What does a girl have to do to get a crush in this place. *pouts*




[adds to list]

any girl with Luscious in her name gets my attention... :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a crush on:
bbwjayne
largenlovely
Star Struck
candygodiva
Plump Princess

These lovely ladies light up my life. I wish them the best from life.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2010)

RJI said:


> [adds to list]
> 
> any girl with Luscious in her name gets my attention... :smitten:



*Bats Eyelashes at you*


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> *Bats Eyelashes at you*




oh my are you a ginger? 
major crush points for that...


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 5, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> woot! I am listed!
> 
> thanks Ging & LFW
> 
> ...



I will take being a bit James McAvoyish... That is the first time anyone has compared me to him. Thanks fat9276!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> The Boys - They are all fun to play with
> 
> ...



I've been listed! Thanks my dear!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 5, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> I will take being a bit James McAvoyish... That is the first time anyone has compared me to him. Thanks fat9276!



I WOULD take it! He is my favorite. I could go on & on about him:wubu:

oh & you're welcome


----------



## northwestbbw (Jan 5, 2010)

In no particular order 

*Boys Boys Boys*
Gspoon
JonesT
Proner
qwertyman173
bdog
Jamesdevise

*Girls Girls Girls*
Raegan
Goofy_girl
Fairest_Epic


----------



## Proner (Jan 6, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *I finally have a couple of friendly dimensions crushes.
> 
> swamptoad for his kindness and friendship. Also his passion for music.
> 
> ...





Gingembre said:


> The Boys:
> Mini
> Proner
> Snuffy2000
> ...





northwestbbw said:


> In no particular order
> 
> *Boys Boys Boys*
> Gspoon
> ...



Thanks everyone ... here we go here's mine 

-Nortwestbbw
-Gingembre
-Fat9276
-BrownEyedChica
-Mimosa


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 6, 2010)

RJI said:


> oh my are you a ginger?
> major crush points for that...



For now, but I'm contemplating going blonde.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 6, 2010)

Aww thanks Proner. 




Proner said:


> Thanks everyone ... here we go here's mine
> 
> -Nortwestbbw
> -Gingembre
> ...


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 6, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone ... here we go here's mine
> 
> -Nortwestbbw
> -Gingembre
> ...




this made my day... woot! :happy::blush:


----------



## northwestbbw (Jan 7, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone ... here we go here's mine
> 
> -Nortwestbbw
> -Gingembre
> ...



Thanks Proner :blush:...there ya go making me blush again


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 7, 2010)

> mimosa said:
> 
> 
> > *I finally have a couple of friendly dimensions crushes.
> ...


----------



## the_captain (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...

littlefairywren
Shosh
steely
Rowan
fat9276
GEF
mergirl
largenlovely
OWA
mszwebs
Pharadox

Now I'm pretty shy, so don't tell any of these ladies I'm crushing on them, OK? :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> *littlefairywren*
> Shosh
> ...



Oh squeeee.....a boy likes me!!!
Thank you t-c, now I just have to get this dopey grin off my face....:blush:


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



Oh Captain, my Captain, the feeling is mutual. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh squeeee.....a boy likes me!!!
> Thank you t-c, now I just have to get this dopey grin off my face....:blush:



AND you are first on the list girl!!! wooohooo


----------



## QueenB (Jan 8, 2010)

stevie nicks


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

I also forgot to mention MsSasha. How silly of me. :blush:


----------



## hearapianofall (Jan 9, 2010)

reagan :blush:

i basically never post but i had to do it... sorry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



Wow, thank you. What a surprise. I'm also flattered to be in the list with such nice, wonderful ladies- you made my day  :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2010)

Littlefairywren :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Littlefairywren :wubu:



(((HUGS))) for making my day! I think you are just adorable 
Oooh, does this mean I can get cheesecake for breakfast?


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> (((HUGS))) for making my day! I think you are just adorable
> Oooh, does this mean I can get cheesecake for breakfast?



We'll see... :smitten:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



I'm on someone's list! :wubu: I didn't think I would be this soon. :happy:

Oh, don't worry captain, I'm good at keeping secrets.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



No worries lol. I won't tell her


----------



## baxter (Jan 10, 2010)

Scroogey

Succubus dxb

:wubu:


----------



## hearapianofall (Jan 10, 2010)

JACK WHITE!!!!!11!!!!one!!


----------



## calauria (Jan 10, 2010)

i haven't been on here so long i don't know who everyone is anymore!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

Topping up my crush list -

Mathias
Pharadox

Lovely, lovely :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Topping up my crush list -
> 
> Famouslastwords
> Mathias
> ...



Oh I know I'm so sexy with a mo you had to put me twice!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh I know I'm so sexy with a mo you had to put me twice!



LOL, you crazy girl. Go back and have a look at my original list, I added your name after you called me out for forgetting you the first time :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, you crazy girl. Go back and have a look at my original list, I added your name after you called me out for forgetting you the first time :wubu:



I know but you have to put me every time because I <3 you. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I know but you have to put me every time because I <3 you. :wubu:



Ok, my bad :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, my bad :kiss2:



It's because my mommy didn't stroke my mustache enough when I was six.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's because my mommy didn't stroke my mustache enough when I was six.



Yeah you don't make me cookies either. Watch out ladies she will promise you cookies and twirl her mustache and what do you get? notta lotta


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Yeah you don't make me cookies either. Watch out ladies she will promise you cookies and twirl her mustache and what do you get? notta lotta



I couldn't make them! I forgot to set the butter out....


the smegma butter!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I couldn't make them! I forgot to set the butter out....
> 
> the smegma butter!




aha so thats how you make those moist chocolate chip cookies..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Topping up my crush list -
> 
> Mathias
> Pharadox
> ...



Well! <stomping off>


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Well! <stomping off>



Yeah whats with that LFW?? Don't worry Mizz your on my list.....:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Well! <stomping off>



*LOL, not you too....you were on my original list dear heart. Go see, I kid you not. But just to make everyone happy, here it is again! With my additions *



The Boys - 

Adamantoise
nitewriter
the_captain
MatthewB
BigFriendlyDave
BigIzzy
sirGordy
Mathias

The Girls - best ladies in my virtual world

Inhibited
Aust99
succubus dxb
fat9276
steely
GEF
MizzSnakeBite
BubbleButtBabe
Tau
mergirl
Famouslastwords (cuddle giver)
Pharadox


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Yeah whats with that LFW?? Don't worry Mizz your on my list.....:wubu:



<purring with delight> Thank you my dear :happy::wubu::happy::wubu::happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> *LOL, not you too....you were on my original list dear heart. Go see, I kid you not. But just to make everyone happy, here it is again! With my additions *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes, but I must be on all of your lists


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes, yes, yes, but I must be on all of your lists



Hahahahaha...that does it! I love everyone, there I said it :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Whew, finally i made a list



littlefairywren said:


> Hahahahaha...that does it! I love
> 
> 
> > *everyone*
> ...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahahahaha...that does it! I love everyone, there I said it :wubu:



No, no, no, that should have been, "I love MizzSnakeBite and everyone else too!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Whew, finally i made a list



Yes, I love you too cinnamitch. The blanket approach is best I think, no one feels left out :happy:



MizzSnakeBite said:


> No, no, no, that should have been, "I love MizzSnakeBite and everyone else too!"



You KNOW I love you! :kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You KNOW I love you! :kiss2:



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

:kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy Cripe!! I'm on a list of non-anonymous crushes?! Sweet! *subscribes*:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> *LOL, not you too....you were on my original list dear heart. Go see, I kid you not. But just to make everyone happy, here it is again! With my additions *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on a list!! :bounce::bow::smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 11, 2010)

blueboy said:


> Scroogey
> 
> Succubus dxb
> 
> :wubu:



:happy: lovely


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No, no, no, that should have been, "I love MizzSnakeBite and everyone else too!"



NO! It's I love Famouslastwords, and SOMETIMES everyone else too.

Don't even mess with me Mizz, I WILL fight you. I don't care if you have birdies who will throw toys at me, I have two cats who will eat them!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2010)

I also forgot BBWGwen. How could I forget her. :doh:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



Awww...thank you so much Captain


----------



## Adrian (Jan 11, 2010)

While if I were honest with myself, my crush list would be rather long. If, I had only one choice, I would have to say "BarbBBW"! The one who makes this old man's heart beat like it use to when I was a lot younger.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> NO! It's I love Famouslastwords, and SOMETIMES everyone else too.
> 
> Don't even mess with me Mizz, I WILL fight you. I don't care if you have birdies who will throw toys at me, I have two cats who will eat them!



Ohhhhhhhhhhh NO, NO, NO!! She's MINE!!! 

They'll knock you and your cats out, put an eye out, will do anything for their Momma!! They're very fond of biting mean cat's ears! Call it a free earring piercing service . Plus we a a pissy cat on our side too!
MizzSnakeBITE!!


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty sure I have forgotten someone (but I will add to this list, no doubt about it)!
> 
> The Boys - They are all fun to play with
> 
> ...



oh I'm definitely crushing right back!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> NO! It's I love Famouslastwords, and SOMETIMES everyone else too.
> 
> Don't even mess with me Mizz, I WILL fight you. I don't care if you have birdies who will throw toys at me, I have two cats who will eat them!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh NO, NO, NO!! She's MINE!!!
> 
> They'll knock you and your cats out, put an eye out, will do anything for their Momma!! They're very fond of biting mean cat's ears! Call it a free earring piercing service . Plus we a a pissy cat on our side too!
> MizzSnakeBITE!!



Ladies, ladies I LOVE you both ok. OK! Kisses and cuddles for everyone 



BigIzzy said:


> oh I'm definitely crushing right back!



Ooooh BigIzzy :blush: I will meet you in the Free Association thread!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ladies, ladies I LOVE you both ok. OK! Kisses and cuddles for everyone



<grumbling to self>


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2010)

<trips Mizz on her way out of the thread>


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 12, 2010)

Tania... need i say more...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> <trips Mizz on her way out of the thread>



<while Mizz falls, her flailing legs cause FLW to fall and land splat on her face>


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone ... here we go here's mine
> 
> -Nortwestbbw
> -Gingembre
> ...



 You already know I have a crush on you, mon ami


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 12, 2010)

2010 and time for an updated list 


In no particular order:

Kellie Kay
speakeasy
BeckaBoo
JayWestCoast
GSpoon
Mini
The Chief
Marlowegarp
Faye Daniels
VVET


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 13, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> 2010 and time for an updated list
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> ...



*happy dance*


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 14, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> *happy dance*



If I put you on my crush list could we get a video of that there happy dancing? lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 14, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> 2010 and time for an updated list
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> ...



Heeeeeeeey, where am I?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my list would be this long!! And since I haven't been here that long it's really a work in progress. Here we go...
> 
> littlefairywren
> Shosh
> ...



Thank you so much. That is very sweet.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

To everyone who flung my name on their very extensive lists, i would just like to say, "its not good enough, you whores!!"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> To everyone who flung my name on their very extensive lists, i would just like to say, "its not good enough, you whores!!"



Mergirl. You know I love you.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mergirl. You know I love you.


yeah yeah.. add me to your extensive list!


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> yeah yeah.. add me to your extensive list!



Don't you realize that we're entering a new paradigm, and that your oppressive patriarchy of exclusivity is being subverted? Free love, baby! Blessed be.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 14, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> Don't you realize that we're entering a new paradigm, and that your oppressive patriarchy of exclusivity is being subverted? Free love, baby! Blessed be.



Praise the Lord and pass the lube!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

Adrian said:


> While if I were honest with myself, my crush list would be rather long. If, I had only one choice, I would have to say "BarbBBW"! The one who makes this old man's heart beat like it use to when I was a lot younger.


Yea she is the best!! I miss her haven't talked or seen her on here in a while.  

My crushes stay the same.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

I need to add Supathickmami to my list. Along with Steely, littlefairywren, and all of the wonderful women who have said I was cute. I want you all to feel the love. :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I need to add Supathickmami to my list. Along with Steely, littlefairywren, and all of the wonderful women who have said I was cute. I want you all to feel the love. :wubu: :kiss2:



Awwww, thank you! I LOVE feeling the love :kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awwww, thank you! I LOVE feeling the love :kiss2:



There's a lot more love where that came from.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah! Show us some BIG....love Baybee.......errrrrrrrrrrrrrr wait.......nevermind....:blush: :doh:





I repped for the lube passing comment btw


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah! Show us some BIG....love Baybee.......errrrrrrrrrrrrrr wait.......nevermind....:blush: :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have plenty of love for you, if you're willing to accept it. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I have plenty of love for you, if you're willing to accept it. :kiss2:



Depends on how much lube....errrrrrrrr love yer passing around here......


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Depends on how much lube....errrrrrrrr love yer passing around here......



I would never spread myself out that much. I like to make each relationship unique and special.  :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard that before.....so, of course, I believe you....big flirt.....errrrrrrrrr Mr Nice Guy :batting:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've heard that before.....so, of course, I believe you....big flirt.....errrrrrrrrr Mr Nice Guy :batting:



If that's what you want to use, then go for it.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've heard that before.....so, of course, I believe you....big flirt.....errrrrrrrrr Mr Nice Guy :batting:



Dang I so would rep you if I could!! LOL


----------



## mimosa (Jan 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Dang I so would rep you if I could!! LOL



Got her for you...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Got her for you...



Thank you babydoll!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I go for Speakeasy, too, but I think it's mostly because I see Michael Showalter's face everytime he posts. :wubu::wubu:

I'm keeping the rest tight to my chest. You know, to stay mysterious.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 14, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm keeping the rest tight to my chest. You know, to stay mysterious.



Those lucky, lucky mystery crushes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Those lucky, lucky mystery crushes.


Don't make me shush you in front of our friends!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 15, 2010)

That little Speakeasy fella's a bit of lovely.......
:eat1:


----------



## Tania (Jan 15, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Tania... need i say more...



Awww, right back atcha!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've heard that before.....so, of course, I believe you....big flirt.....errrrrrrrrr Mr Nice Guy :batting:



I'm all outta rep. I'm so lost without you. I can't help myself. I must spread it around (before I can rep you again.)


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 15, 2010)

DameQ said:


> If I put you on my crush list could we get a video of that there happy dancing? lol



The happy dance is a carefully-guarded secret.
But, for the record, here's a montage of me learning it.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> Don't you realize that we're entering a new paradigm, and that your oppressive patriarchy of exclusivity is being subverted? Free love, baby! Blessed be.


But...i am on lists SO extensive that by the time anyone got to me they would be exhausted! 
btw-I am actually only joking about being on lists.. i will take anything!!


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 15, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> The happy dance is a carefully-guarded secret.
> But, for the record, here's a montage of me learning it.



Hahaha, I must see the rest of this epic!

Hmm, now Coop vs. speakeasy aka he who keeps dance secrets . . . I guess you both can be on my crush list. :bow:


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the "Fat World" coming to when a tall skinny "single" chocolate(male model) guy like myself doesn't stand a chance of getting on the Dims crush thread. . Well at least my pit bull dog "Rover" still loves me.......


----------



## The Fez (Jan 15, 2010)

/tiny violin


----------



## the_captain (Jan 15, 2010)

mergirl said:


> But...i am on lists SO extensive that by the time anyone got to me they would be exhausted!
> btw-I am actually only joking about being on lists.. i will take anything!!



Mergirl, I firmly believe it is better to have been listed and lost, than never to have been listed at all. :happy: (The crush list, that is...not that other list...:shocked

And you are still securely affixed to my list - you're not getting away that easily!!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Mergirl, I firmly believe it is better to have been listed and lost, than never to have been listed at all. :happy: (The crush list, that is...not that other list...:shocked
> 
> And you are still securely affixed to my list - you're not getting away that easily!!


Yay!!!!!!! If i wasn't on your list i would have been secretly sad.. though i would have acted all tough!!  -I really wanted to say non chalant (but didnt know how to spell it) Eta-like that ever stopped me before!


----------



## Teleute (Jan 15, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Yay!!!!!!! If i wasn't on your list i would have been secretly sad.. though i would have acted all tough!!  -I really wanted to say non chalant (but didnt know how to spell it) Eta-like that ever stopped me before!



The REALLY funny thing is that you spelled it right!  There's just no space after non. 

My previously-existing crushes on Mergirl and FLW have been turned up to eleven. Also, STRANGEANGEL. Hellz yes. I should really probably just make a new list for the new year, heh!


----------



## calauria (Jan 15, 2010)

You all are a bunch of FLIRTS!!! Unfortunately, I have been away for a few years, so I'm don't know who is who anymore, but I'm pretty sure I'll start crushing pretty soon!!!


----------



## vermillion (Jan 15, 2010)

i forgot his name
bit the guy that looks like river phoenix...
him and his girlfriend!!!
i wanna date them both


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2010)

prettysteve said:


> "single"



singlesingle


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a HUGE crush on .................


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 16, 2010)

i have a crush on FLW and all her 39 twilight shirts


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2010)

:I would like to crush those 39 shirts. Oh but she's hot



nykspree8 said:


> i have a crush on FLW and all her 39 twilight shirts


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> i have a crush on FLW and all her 39 twilight shirts



Thanks. Still drooling over that GAP changing room pic.



cinnamitch said:


> :I would like to crush those 39 shirts. Oh but she's hot



It's 13. Not 39.

I crushed em myself by accidentally sitting on them earlier.

You're pretty hot yourself Ms. Cinnabitch.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks. Still drooling over that GAP changing room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wubu: ( hides scissors)


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks. Still drooling over that GAP changing room pic.



i can do an encore pic, there's room for a cute fat chick in there *wink wink* 



Famouslastwords said:


> It's 13. Not 39.



13, 39, 93, who's counting?? 



Famouslastwords said:


> I crushed em myself by accidentally sitting on them earlier.



rofl...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> i can do an encore pic, there's room for a cute fat chick in there *wink wink*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad. You're just too far away!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh whats a coast away between admirers? 




Famouslastwords said:


> Too bad. You're just too far away!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2010)

vermillion said:


> i forgot his name
> bit the guy that looks like river phoenix...
> him and his girlfriend!!!
> i wanna date them both



I would love to go on a date with you, if you want.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

If you want someone to crush on you, just keep spreading 'em.........errrrrrrrr it..........


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you want someone to crush on you, just keep spreading 'em.........errrrrrrrr it..........



Just what pray tell do you mean by that?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 16, 2010)

I see FLW you don't love me anymore lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I see FLW you don't love me anymore lol



It's not like that EDA you know that. I love you more than anyone. <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's not like that EDA you know that. I love you more than anyone. <3



:blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> :blink:



Except for you GEF. Who else would send you thinly veiled double entendres in a Christmas card?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Except for you GEF. Who else would send you thinly veiled double entendres in a Christmas card?




You and.......one other person...  


:wubu: :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You and.......one other person...
> 
> 
> :wubu: :bow:



WHO? I CHALLENGE THIS PERSON TO A DUEL!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> WHO? I CHALLENGE THIS PERSON TO A DUEL!




They sent me a big...........card. I was at their mercy.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They sent me a big...........card. I was at their mercy.....




But mine had sparkling white stuff on it. Doesn't that count for anything?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> But mine had sparkling white stuff on it. Doesn't that count for anything?



I swallowed yours


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I swallowed yours



I bet you did you dirty fairy. Santa's proud.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I bet you did you dirty fairy. Santa's proud.



Santa's a dirty old man himself.....that is all......:blush:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Santa's a dirty old man himself.....that is all......:blush:



"When correctly viewed, everything is lewd, I can tell you things about Peter Pan, and the Wizard of Oz, what a dirty old man"

- Tom Lehrer


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2010)

I let Santa eat my cookie on Christmas Eve.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Santa's a dirty old man himself.....that is all......:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I let Santa eat my cookie on Christmas Eve.



How did he know that's what you wanted? Did you put a bow on your cookie box?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I let Santa eat my cookie on Christmas Eve.



That wasn't Santa! That was me! And you said it was a Russian Teaball.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2010)

Um no that was my cat and i said it was a hairball



Famouslastwords said:


> That wasn't Santa! That was me! And you said it was a Russian Teaball.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Um no that was my cat and i said it was a hairball



No sorry, I've never eaten pussy. Or I have and I just don't know it because of the damn Koreans!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> No sorry, I've never eaten pussy. Or I have and I just don't know it because of the damn Koreans!




You did but just couldn't see it thanks to that damn bow........:doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You did but just couldn't see it thanks to that damn bow........:doh:



Does that make me Lebanese?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Does that make me Lebanese?



I thought it just made you hungry.......


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought it just made you hungry.......



Hungry for love....hungry for yooooooooooou *sings to GEF*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hungry for love....hungry for yooooooooooou *sings to GEF*



Does this mean that more of that white stuff is coming my way? :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean that more of that white stuff is coming my way? :batting:



Only if you like squirting dildos stuffed with creamed corn and vanilla pudding!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Only if you like squirting dildos stuffed with creamed corn and vanilla pudding!



That's exactly what I gave Santa........


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Only if you like squirting dildos stuffed with creamed corn and vanilla pudding!



Who want a dildo with a yeast infection?


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 16, 2010)

lmao oh my..... and i thought it was bad when LFW liked Semen and Raspberries....


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lmao oh my..... and i thought it was bad when LFW liked Semen and Raspberries....



Oh hell no, you did not just say that *LOL*. No one will understand what that means girl...
Now everyone will think I have bizarre tastes hahahaha


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh hell no, you did not just say that *LOL*. No one will understand what that means girl...
> Now everyone will think I have bizarre tastes hahahaha



lol sorry but it still makes me laugh, i honestly thought that was what you were replying to when you said "Yummy"...... Shocked the hell out of me..


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol sorry but it still makes me laugh, i honestly thought that was what you were replying to when you said "Yummy"...... Shocked the hell out of me..



I know, I got such a fright when I saw it myself...I kept searching for the chocolate in a panic! All the time thinking, OMG!!! 
Could have smacked him super hard for that LOL!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2010)

comes to thread to see what's happening...and BACKS OUT SLOWLY as not to draw attention to herself. hehhe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 17, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's not like that EDA you know that. I love you more than anyone. <3



Awww how sweet I feel the love.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm breaking down and posting my crush list. Hehe. 

The girls:
littlefairywren
fat9276

The boys:
pjbbwlvr
RJI
the_captain

These are the people who have made a really big impression on me in the short time I've been here so far. :kiss2: You guys are AMAZING. :bow: :happy:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 17, 2010)

I keep thinking that crushing didn't get me anywhere last year. Maybe I need to try waiting for a man to crush on me... and by "crush" I mean realize that I'm amazing and he can't live without me.

A girl can hope.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 17, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Okay, I'm breaking down and posting my crush list. Hehe.
> 
> The girls:
> littlefairywren
> ...




aww thanks Jana You have made the same impression on me as well and are very kind, smart and funny


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 17, 2010)

Just throwing my list out there. 

Aust99
Intraultra
fat9276


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to say, I am seriously crushing on bigjayne66 right now. She is such a lovely woman, both inside and out. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Okay, I'm breaking down and posting my crush list. Hehe.
> 
> The girls:
> littlefairywren
> ...



Squeee!!! Big huggles Jana...I love getting crushed on by my favourite people :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Squeee!!! Big huggles Jana...I love getting crushed on by my favourite people :kiss2: :wubu:



Hehe, who doesn't love that? Last time I checked I was happy dancing when I was on someone's crush list.  But really, it's my pleasure! :kiss2:



fat9276 said:


> aww thanks Jana You have made the same impression on me as well and are very kind, smart and funny



Aww, thank you. And you're _very_ welcome, anytime. :happy:

Hehe, I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now. I love Dims.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 17, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Just throwing my list out there.
> 
> Aust99
> Intraultra
> fat9276




I'm on "James'" list:blush: awww


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> comes to thread to see what's happening...and BACKS OUT SLOWLY as not to draw attention to herself. hehhe



 I was thinking the same thing! It has to be an ah...... interesting thread, when you click on the "last page" to go to the new posts, and the top post says this:



> Who want a dildo with a yeast infection?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Squeee!!! Big huggles Jana...I love getting crushed on by my favourite people :kiss2: :wubu:




LFW it's unacceptable that it says that you love chocolate under your name instead of me.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 18, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I'm on "James'" list:blush: awww



Girl, you're on everyone's list!  You are in demand. In a big way.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> LFW it's unacceptable that it says that you love chocolate under your name instead of me.



All sorted now FLW


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> All sorted now FLW



What about ME?!?!?!?!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> What about ME?!?!?!?!



Ooops, how reMizz of me lol!!!
Sorry my sweet....so long chocolate


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ooops, how reMizz of me lol!!!
> Sorry my sweet....so long chocolate



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
:kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait a second. How come she's first? I'm first in the alphabet!

Oh yeah. Saving the best for last. I get it now.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 18, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Just throwing my list out there.
> 
> *Aust99*
> Intraultra
> fat9276




Oh... my... well....:blush: thanks Jake....:wubu:





:kiss2:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 18, 2010)

As if the entire planet didn't know by now, I might kinda sorta have a teensy tiny little crush on Wagimawr. But, you know...I'm still trying to decide how I feel about him. 












Ily. <3


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2010)

D'aww.

I suppose you're pretty fantastic yerself, sweet thang. 


Ily2. <3 *watches you fingerspell this post*


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> As if the entire planet didn't know by now, I might kinda sorta have a teensy tiny little crush on Wagimawr. But, you know...I'm still trying to decide how I feel about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wagimawr said:


> D'aww.
> 
> I suppose you're pretty fantastic yerself, sweet thang.
> 
> ...



You guys are just so damn cute!! :happy:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You guys are just so damn cute!! :happy:




Aw, thank you!  I think so too.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2010)

I DIDN'T DO IT

*hides behind her*


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> I DIDN'T DO IT
> 
> *hides behind her*



Stop hiding behind me cause I'm fat! >_< 

And yes, you totally DID do it.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 20, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Okay, I'm breaking down and posting my crush list. Hehe.
> 
> The girls:
> littlefairywren
> ...



Ooooh, I didn't realize I'd been crushed on! Hooray!! 

I'm very honored, thank you, Jana. And you're still firmly attached to my list! :wubu:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 21, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Ooooh, I didn't realize I'd been crushed on! Hooray!!
> 
> I'm very honored, thank you, Jana. And you're still firmly attached to my list! :wubu:



Aww, anytime. :happy:


----------



## RJI (Jan 21, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Okay, I'm breaking down and posting my crush list. Hehe.
> 
> The girls:
> littlefairywren
> ...




awwwww thank you :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ladies: bigjayne66
littlefairywren
StarStruck
BBWGwen 
DreamyinToronto
Steely
Candygodiva
largenlovely
Famouslastwords
Your Plump Princess 
Pharadox

and so many more. All of the ladies here are beautiful. :kiss2:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2010)

that guy!
and the one with the thing
and the other one with the thing
and whatshisname


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> that guy!
> and the one with the thing
> and the other one with the thing
> and whatshisname


We have the exact same crush list... weird.. lol


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 22, 2010)

At the moment I have to admit that I have a crush on Lene Lovich ... I think I may have a fetish for confident, quirky women with shrill voices.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Ladies: bigjayne66
> * littlefairywren*
> StarStruck
> BBWGwen
> ...



Ohh, thank you! Made me all giggly :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ohh, thank you! Made me all giggly :happy:



It was my pleasure. :bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 22, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> At the moment I have to admit that I have a crush on Lene Lovich ... I think I may have a fetish for confident, quirky women with shrill voices.



This explains so much.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 22, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> that guy!
> and the one with the thing
> and the other one with the thing
> and whatshisname



Beat out again by whatshisname. I should change my name to whatshisname.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why be crushed when you can do the crushing?


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is AWESOME!

I've never really met anyone on here... 

But I've always had a kind of a huge crush on Ashley :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> This thread is AWESOME!
> 
> I've never really met anyone on here...
> 
> But I've always had a kind of a huge crush on Ashley :happy:



I have a new crush on yooooooooou.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Why be crushed when you can do the crushing?



Personally, I'd rather be crushed. :blush:


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jan 25, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I have a new crush on yooooooooou.



Yeah! You're rad too! Make that two crushes I have!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> Yeah! You're rad too! Make that two crushes I have!



*gigglefit* Nah you're way too cool for me. Silly or not! I'm a total Twi-hard.

I should be doing homework but I'm hanging out on dimensions, teehee. Oh well I'll do it in... half an hour.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm crushing on FLW


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> The Boys -
> 
> Adamantoise
> nitewriter
> ...



I doff my cap to you ma'am :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm crushing on FLW




I'm crushing on Lulu too, she's pretty hot.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 27, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm crushing on Lulu too, she's pretty hot.


 
I have a huge, huge, hugemongous girlie crush on you, FLW :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 27, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm crushing on Lulu too, she's pretty hot.



*fans herself* How you doin? :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm also crushin' on Lulu. Her name alone is kind of erotic and makes my heart skip a beat. Oh come to me, oh Luscious Lulu. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have a huge, huge, hugemongous girlie crush on you, FLW :wubu:



I have a huge humongous girlie crush on you too Tracijo. :blush::wubu: And your infraction too


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have a huge, huge, hugemongous girlie crush on you, FLW :wubu:





Famouslastwords said:


> I have a huge humongous girlie crush on you too Tracijo. :blush::wubu: And your infraction too



Gah! Get a room! *Stands at room wall with glass at ear*

Sorry. that was totally off topic. I just got too excited!!!!! :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 28, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm also crushin' on Lulu. Her name alone is kind of erotic and makes my heart skip a beat. Oh come to me, oh Luscious Lulu. :wubu:



*bats eyelashes at you*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 28, 2010)

You ladies are all wonderful, but DreamyInToronto's pressing all the buttons for me.:kiss2:

Hugs to all, mind

Dave


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Gah! Get a room! *Stands at room wall with glass at ear*
> 
> Sorry. that was totally off topic. I just got too excited!!!!! :blush:



*gives mergirl ANOTHER infraction and gets one for pretending to be a mod*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 28, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> *gives mergirl ANOTHER infraction and gets one for pretending to be a mod*


 
I'd rather give mergirliegirl an infarction :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd rather give mergirliegirl an infarction :wubu:



As long as it's not a tartar infartction.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2010)

oh, and that other one!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 29, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> *bats eyelashes at you*



*Falls under hypnotic spell* The siren song of the luscious Lulu.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> *gives mergirl ANOTHER infraction and gets one for pretending to be a mod*





TraciJo67 said:


> I'd rather give mergirliegirl an infarction :wubu:



Look. Unless you start talking about inFATshuns, you will be severely infracted..and you will only be allowed to post on the paysite board!! 
When will you learn wimmins..


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 6, 2010)

FINE. for now....

scorsese86 
:blush:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm really crushing on *Micara* right now. She is such a sweet person. :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> FINE. for now....
> 
> scorsese86
> :blush:



Thank you. You made me blush.
:wubu:
Oh, and you know I have a big crush on you:kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Thank you. You made me blush.
> :wubu:
> Oh, and you know I have a big crush on you:kiss2:



You lucky little so and so. *nudge nudge, wink wink*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Look. Unless you start talking about inFATshuns, you will be severely infracted..and you will only be allowed to post on the paysite board!!
> When will you learn wimmins..



MIZZ MERTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> FINE. for now....
> 
> scorsese86
> :blush:





Scorsese86 said:


> Thank you. You made me blush.
> :wubu:
> Oh, and you know I have a big crush on you:kiss2:



What's going on here??? ///walks off to search for someone to crush on///


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> What's going on here??? ///storms off to search for someone to crush on///



OOooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! He's in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

ha ha.. no... nothing like that... It's fun to watch people interact... lol 


Scorsese86 and Succubus DXB are cool with me... lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha.. no... nothing like that... It's fun to watch people interact... lol



I was kidding


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha.. no... nothing like that... It's fun to watch people interact... lol
> 
> 
> Scorsese86 and Succubus DXB are cool with me... lol



Heyyy its not cool with me, he was my crush first... nah just joking wish you both all the happiness a crush brings...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy moley, why cant we all just get along


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 7, 2010)

Girls, come on. Haven't you seen _Big Love_? He has three wives. I can have three wives. 

And, Aust99, you never told me you had a crush on me!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

:happy:lol.. I hold my cards very close to my chest...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Girls, come on. Haven't you seen _Big Love_? He has three wives. I can have three wives.
> 
> And, Aust99, you never told me you had a crush on me!



Lol, now you really are getting yourself into trouble


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, now you really are getting yourself into trouble



Seriously, I am not used to this kind of attention! And from three such beautiful, wonderful girls...


----------



## Tau (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah...I'm too big a chicken LOL!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, now you really are getting yourself into trouble



hehehehehehehehehehe!!!



Scorsese86 said:


> Seriously, I am not used to this kind of attention! And from three such beautiful, wonderful girls...



Hmmmmmmmmmm...........I wonder if I have a crush on Scorsese too......????.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> :happy:lol.. I hold my cards very close to my chest...



My boobs are so big I can barely hold the cards close to my chest, so they gotta go in my bra


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My boobs are so big I can barely hold the cards close to my chest, so they gotta go in my bra



Cool huh....it's like having an extra handbag for goodies


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Seriously, I am not used to this kind of attention! And from three such beautiful, wonderful girls...



lol you have put a spell on us Aussies girls.....


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 8, 2010)

well I dont have one yet...but who knows:happy:


----------



## verucassault (Mar 8, 2010)

i dont have a crush in anyone
people please refer me to the cute boys.kthx


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> :happy:lol.. I hold my cards very close to my chest...



Mmm... your chest:happy:



Inhibited said:


> lol you have put a spell on us Aussies girls.....



Makes sense. Reason why I've never found true love here. I need to go to the land down under it seems.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Cool huh....it's like having an extra handbag for goodies



More like an extra _tote_ bag rofl. Scrab adores them............one of his most favorite places to perch and snuggle in between lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Makes sense. Reason why I've never found true love here. I need to go to the land down under it seems.



I could say something quite naughty to this..............but I shall resist


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 8, 2010)

Saoirse's pretty hot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Saoirse's pretty hot.



How much does Saoirse weigh? post pix o her bigg azz plz kthx


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 8, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much does Saoirse weigh? post pix o her bigg azz plz kthx



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 8, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much does Saoirse weigh? post pix o her bigg azz plz kthx



she ways 800billion lbs. her ass is aiight, but her fupa is a sight to behold.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> she ways 800billion lbs. her ass is aiight, but her fupa is a sight to behold.



Does she have a cam?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Saoirse's pretty hot.



damn, won't let me rep ya


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much does Saoirse weigh? post pix o her bigg azz plz kthx





Saoirse said:


> she ways 800billion lbs. her ass is aiight, but her fupa is a sight to behold.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does she have a cam?



Damn, damn, damn.......stupid rep system <boohoo!> Won't let me rep ya!


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I could say something quite naughty to this..............but I shall resist



lmao that never even crossed my mind, good pick up...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lmao that never even crossed my mind, good pick up...



My mind resides in the gutter


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I could say something quite naughty to this..............but I shall resist



It took me two days to get that... and if it's what I think it is... *you are a very dirty girl with a very dirty mind*! Shame on you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> It took me two days to get that... and if it's what I think it is... *you are a very dirty girl with a very dirty mind*! Shame on you.



Is that a bad thing? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Is that a bad thing? :blush:




I certainly hope not..........:blink: :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I certainly hope not..........:blink: :doh:



I know........how fun would that be........??????...........and WHERE would my mind live if it couldn't live in the gutter????


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm crushing on... this can. I need to crush this can before I throw it away.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Is that a bad thing? :blush:



You're from Texas, right? I can't belive a Texan is more liberal minded than me


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know........how fun would that be........??????...........and WHERE would my mind live if it couldn't live in the gutter????



I bet you could house a couple of families in those Texan gutters


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> You're from Texas, right? I can't belive a Texan is more liberal minded than me



Yep, from Texas........the Republic of the Conservative Mind.  Right smack dab in the middle of the Bible belt (as it's called). I'm more of a..........free spirit.....lol  I really should live in Austin, TX. My entire family is very, very liberal.......even though we all grew up in the Bible belt. I come from a linage of crazy ass people hell bent on doing it their way. 

Pssst.......here's a secret..........we're not all conservative in Texas. 



BigFriendlyDave said:


> I bet you could house a couple of families in those Texan gutters



Needing a place to call home?  I always have room in my gutter for gutter minded people.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm crushing on... this can. I need to crush this can before I throw it away.



Well that's no fun..........there are plenty things......softer.......around here to crush on.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yep, from Texas........the Republic of the Conservative Mind.  Right smack dab in the middle of the Bible belt (as it's called). I'm more of a..........free spirit.....lol  I really should live in Austin, TX. My entire family is very, very liberal.......even though we all grew up in the Bible belt. I come from a linage of crazy ass people hell bent on doing it their way.
> 
> Pssst.......here's a secret..........we're not all conservative in Texas.
> 
> ...



Hehehe....better make space for me in that gutter of yours then


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hehehe....better make space for me in that gutter of yours then



My dear, you already have an engraved plaque and monogrammed pillow


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My dear, you already have an engraved plaque and monogrammed pillow



:bow::kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> :bow::kiss2:



Psssssssst............wanna know a secret???? Apparently some men don't like gutter minded women!!!!! They don't know what they're missing; right Greenie?!?!?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yep, from Texas........the Republic of the Conservative Mind.  Right smack dab in the middle of the Bible belt (as it's called). I'm more of a..........free spirit.....lol  I really should live in Austin, TX. My entire family is very, very liberal.......even though we all grew up in the Bible belt. I come from a linage of crazy ass people hell bent on doing it their way.
> 
> Pssst.......here's a secret..........we're not all conservative in Texas.
> 
> ...



I live in one of those "liberal hubs" that exist here and there throughout the bible belt, too. Beatnik Capital USA or something like that....... 


About those menz:
Lol, if they are too limited to know a good thing when it finds them, then they need to be left behind


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About those menz:
> Lol, if they are too limited to know a good thing when it finds them, then they need to be left behind



Oh hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yep, from Texas........the Republic of the Conservative Mind.  Right smack dab in the middle of the Bible belt (as it's called). I'm more of a..........free spirit.....lol  I really should live in Austin, TX. My entire family is very, very liberal.......even though we all grew up in the Bible belt. I come from a linage of crazy ass people hell bent on doing it their way.
> 
> Pssst.......here's a secret..........we're not all conservative in Texas.



So, I see
I'm a rather free spirit myself, just a conservative one.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> So, I see
> I'm a rather free spirit myself, just a conservative one.



A conservative free spirit.........I'll have to ponder on that one! lol


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> So, I see
> I'm a rather free spirit myself, just a conservative one.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> A conservative free spirit.........I'll have to ponder on that one! lol



Being a free spirit means you can choose to be whatever you want... even conservative, I guess


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> So, I see
> I'm a rather free spirit myself, just a conservative one.



I don't know if that's an oxymoron or not, but I respect that you are a free spirit. *thumbs up*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> Being a free spirit means you can choose to be whatever you want... even conservative, I guess



LOLLOL 

too short


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A conservative free spirit.........I'll have to ponder on that one! lol



I'm not a religious fundamentalist or anything. I am first and foremost a fiscal conservative, and a firm believer in individualism. So, yeah, free spirit. I can go to Church, or I can drink a bottle of Jack Daniels'... I decide what I wanna do, the man can't put me down


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I'm not a religious fundamentalist or anything. I am first and foremost a fiscal conservative, and a firm believer in individualism. So, yeah, free spirit. I can go to Church, or I can drink a bottle of Jack Daniels'... I decide what I wanna do, the man can't put me down



Good!!!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> the man can't put me down



Yeah, damn the man! *punches air with fist* Heh heh


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah, damn the man! *punches air with fist* Heh heh



Gingembre... you have such beautiful red hair


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 12, 2010)

jeeeeeeeeez Scorsese86, you're SUCH a manwhore.....must look elsewhere


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I'm not a religious fundamentalist or anything. I am first and foremost a fiscal conservative, and a firm believer in individualism. So, yeah, free spirit. I can go to Church, or I can drink a bottle of Jack Daniels'... I decide what I wanna do, the man can't put me down



I find that church is best taken with a bottle of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 12, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> jeeeeeeeeez Scorsese86, you're SUCH a manwhore.....must look elsewhere



succubus_dxb... you are still the only one I truly love. You are the Angelina to my Brad, the Nancy to my Ronald... yeah... the one I really worship.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> succubus_dxb... you are still the only one I truly love. You are the Angelina to my Brad, the Nancy to my Ronald... yeah... the one I really worship.



Nice!!!  HA AHAHAHAHAHAHAH It's fine.. and a bit sweet.. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> succubus_dxb... you are still the only one I truly love. You are the Angelina to my Brad, the Nancy to my Ronald... yeah... the one I really worship.



OMG, that is so sweet....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2010)

Real nice save there Scorcese......and yeah, apparently I'm still not spreading it around enough......:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Real nice save there Scorcese......and yeah, apparently I'm still not spreading it around enough......:doh:



hahahahhahahahhahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 13, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> succubus_dxb... you are still the only one I truly love. You are the Angelina to my Brad, the Nancy to my Ronald... yeah... the one I really worship.



hahahaha....thanks my dear


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> I find that church is best taken with a bottle of Jack Daniels.



I'll take the Jack Daniels by itself. I'm a sinner by nature.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 14, 2010)

As a semi-Catholic, I have a confession to make:

I have a *HUGE* crush on succubus_dxb.

Nobody saw that one coming, I guess.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> As a semi-Catholic, I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have a *HUGE* crush on succubus_dxb.
> 
> Nobody saw that one coming, I guess.



*Plays Dramatic Music* NO! What a shocking twist!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Plays Dramatic Music* NO! What a shocking twist!



I approve this post.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'll take the Jack Daniels by itself. I'm a sinner by nature.


I Can't rep you anymore.

Then again, there is no amount of rep available, for the EPIC REP that post deserves.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm e-crushing on Cleverbomb again....can't help it. He's so wonderful  :bow:


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 21, 2010)

The recent Dims downage has made me reckless! I'm joining every other straight female on the board in saying I have a huge crush on Jay West Coast. 

And further guilty crushes on stan_der_man and Proner. Shhh . . .


----------



## mimosa (Mar 22, 2010)

You have good taste in Dimensions crushes :bow:




DameQ said:


> The recent Dims downage has made me reckless! I'm joining every other straight female on the board in saying I have a huge crush on Jay West Coast.
> 
> And further guilty crushes on stan_der_man and Proner. Shhh . .


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crushing on that one girl. You know who... with the hair, and the eyes. Oh and don't forget the face.


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to need to lurk around a bit more so I can find someone to crush on as well! lol


----------



## MaxArden (Mar 22, 2010)

Old School and from afar, I have longstanding crushes on (in no particular order)
LisainNC
FlyinLilac
Saucywench
SocialBFly
AnnMarie
Liz(Di-va)
Rosebud
Among others...
:blush:


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 25, 2010)

Adding Joswitch to the list for this post. :wubu:



DameQ said:


> The recent Dims downage has made me reckless! I'm joining every other straight female on the board in saying I have a huge crush on Jay West Coast.
> 
> And further guilty crushes on stan_der_man and Proner. Shhh . . .


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can I add Cece Larue to my list?

Oh, and Micara as well...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Oh, and Micara as well...



Don't move a muscle towards her. She's mine and mine alone.


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Can I add Cece Larue to my list?
> 
> Oh, and Micara as well...





Weirdo890 said:


> Don't move a muscle towards her. She's mine and mine alone.




Awww! I'm crushing on BMann and Eric, the only 2 guys to crush on me in many, many moons... 

And YPP because she's so artistic and awesome, and her gorgeous red hair! And MSB because I like the way she teases me about Eric, my wonderful boyfriend...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Don't move a muscle towards her. She's mine and mine alone.



HAHAHAHAHA!! I was waiting for that!  You seem to be the sharing type, but not with regards to your lady! LOL





Micara said:


> Awww! I'm crushing on BMann and Eric, the only 2 guys to crush on me in many, many moons...
> 
> And YPP because she's so artistic and awesome, and her gorgeous red hair! And MSB because I like the way she teases me about Eric, my wonderful boyfriend...



Oh thank you! Somebirdie wubs me! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! I was waiting for that!  You seem to be the sharing type, but not with regards to your lady! LOL



I never said I was perfect.


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! I was waiting for that!  You seem to be the sharing type, but not with regards to your lady! LOL



That's okay, I'm not planning to share Eric either, so all you chicas best back off now, ya hear? I'm selfish and Sicilian, so just run along now!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I never said I was perfect.





Micara said:


> That's okay, I'm not planning to share Eric either, so all you chicas best back off now, ya hear? I'm selfish and Sicilian, so just run along now!



HA! 

I wouldn't wanna share either!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> That's okay, I'm not planning to share Eric either, so all you chicas best back off now, ya hear? I'm selfish and Sicilian, so just run along now!



"Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha... " - Vezzini


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> "Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha... " - Vezzini



Oooh, now I think I'm crushing on Dave because he quotes "The Princess Bride" and possibly has a Scottish accent... :smitten:

But y'all still better stay away from Eric!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oooh, *now I think I'm crushing on Dave* because he quotes "The Princess Bride" and possibly has a Scottish accent... :smitten:
> 
> But y'all still better stay away from Eric!



Poor, poor, pitiful Eric!  He'll just have to work overtime on the phone now to get Dave off your mind!


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Poor, poor, pitiful Eric!  He'll just have to work overtime on the phone now to get Dave off your mind!



That's the idea!! hahaha 

Nahh, I've got more than a crush on Eric! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> That's the idea!! hahaha
> 
> Nahh, I've got more than a crush on Eric! :wubu:



I still say make him work it


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Manbags at dawn!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 5, 2010)

Crushing on free2beme04 'cause he's a sicko just like me :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, Nobody's been Crushing on anyone lately, apparently.
Lulz.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 21, 2010)

NO! That can't be! To much sexiness on Dims! I'm uhhhh....crushing on uhhhh....Butlergirl09:wubu:


----------



## MaxArden (Apr 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow, Nobody's been Crushing on anyone lately, apparently.
> Lulz.



I'd be crushing on PP, but I suspect it would be illegal


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwwwww...see Plump Princess...you have a crush!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Its hard to not have a crush on all these lovely gals


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Its hard to not have a crush on all these lovely gals



awww nutty that is sooo sweet


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have a crush on Nutty, especially if he keeps posting Star Wars pics and giving me candy!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm gonna have a crush on Nutty, especially if he keeps posting Star Wars pics and giving me candy!



I think _every_ girl has a crush on the Nut. He's adorable.

I think there's so many attractive men on here, I wouldn't even know where to start. There's so many who I wish would post pics too because I have a crush on their posting style.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I think _every_ girl has a crush on the Nut. He's adorable.
> 
> I think there's so many attractive men on here, I wouldn't even know where to start. There's so many who I wish would post pics too because I have a crush on their posting style.


Agreed--nice posts but not enough pics.


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I think _every_ girl has a crush on the Nut. He's adorable.
> 
> I think there's so many attractive men on here, I wouldn't even know where to start. *There's so many who I wish would post pics too because I have a crush on their posting style.*



That's how it was for me with Eric! Well, and then I saw his video and thought he was adorable. :happy:

And the Nut Man _is_ awesome! 

So come on guys, post your pics!!!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahh I havent had a crush on here in a long time. I've all but forgotten whos here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Agreed--nice posts but not enough pics.



Indeed....it's just downright selfish


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Indeed....it's just downright selfish


stingy...if you think about it...I mean we give soooooo much.....just sayin'


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, Nutty is adorable and always upbeat, and kind.


----------



## MaxArden (Apr 22, 2010)

It's the top hat, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 22, 2010)

Nutty.
Personally for me, it's his Monacle. You can't beat a Monacle. 

...OH YEAH. And the niceness and super postings. :3


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope. It's the cane. For when I'm a naughty girl.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think its his tasty insides,

LOL That was just wrong!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 22, 2010)

No Rep is Rep Enough For This Comment! NONE!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

You all are Nutty for me!


----------



## MaxArden (Apr 23, 2010)

Well at least it wasn't the spats...


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 23, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> NO! That can't be! To much sexiness on Dims! I'm uhhhh....crushing on uhhhh....Butlergirl09:wubu:



Who MEEEE?!?! :blush: heehee I'm flattered!




Oh and P.S. Right back atcha! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> NO! That can't be! To much sexiness on Dims! I'm uhhhh....crushing on uhhhh....Butlergirl09:wubu:



It's really hard not to crush on her, though.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 26, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> It's really hard not to crush on her, though.



Awwww! :blush::blush::wubu::blush::blush: No worries, there's enough of me to go around! heehee


----------



## MaxArden (Apr 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Awwwwwww...see Plump Princess...you have a crush!!



So do you, and I don't think it would be illegal...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> So do you, and I don't think it would be illegal...


Sweeeeet!! Not illegal and even when I was jailbait I was trouble. LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 26, 2010)

go casting pearls  this thread is sooo adorable


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Scrolls through old posts*
*Sees this thread*
*Performs Keyboard Necromancy to bring it back to life*

I'm still running with an updated version of my old crushes, most of them probably don't even post here anymore though. Bring me a cane, and cue the Violins. 

*Mz_Puss
*Beckaboo
*Gingembre
*Thatkassiegirl
*Amatrix
*Kellie Kay
*Ivy 

They're all really sweet ladies, and their beauty just reflects that! :happy:​


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 12, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> *Gingembre



Oh, I'm still here...! :batting:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm glad this thread was revived. The crush threads are my sentimental favorites. *snif*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 12, 2011)

my crush would be Me


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm glad this thread was revived. The crush threads are my sentimental favorites. *snif*



lainey I have a big girl crush on you  cause your hot stuffs


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is much funner than the anonymous one!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree. That's the thing i like about this thread - the anonymous one tells you nothing, this one makes you be specific.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a crush on someone but I'm not saying who. She should know who she is. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I have a crush on someone but I'm not saying who. She should know who she is. lol


This is the NON Anonymous crush thread, Lloyd.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This is the NON Anonymous crush thread, Lloyd.



I know. I'm non-anonymously saying that I'm not going to say who it is. 

Okay, well, the main person here I'm crushing on here is Your Plump Princess. She's one of the closest friend I have and she's always going to be a part of my heart. I love ya lots, girlie!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 13, 2011)

I am currently crushing on spiritangel :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 13, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I know. I'm non-anonymously saying that I'm not going to say who it is.
> 
> Okay, well, the main person here I'm crushing on here is Your Plump Princess. She's one of the closest friend I have and she's always going to be a part of my heart. I love ya lots, girlie!



I was going to say, if you're not going to name the person, then don't post in this thread, it's the wrong one, lol. There's an anonymous crush thread for those kinds of posts.  But you named one, so it's all good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 16, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I know. I'm non-anonymously saying that I'm not going to say who it is.
> 
> Okay, well, the main person here I'm crushing on here is Your Plump Princess. She's one of the closest friend I have and she's always going to be a part of my heart. I love ya lots, girlie!


D'awww, Shucks. A Crush on Little Ol' Me? :blush:
I Mean, how convenient since I've one on you, too~


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Oh, I'm still here...! :batting:



GING! I've missed you lady!

Pm me sometime, some catching up is in order!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I am currently crushing on spiritangel :blush:



aawwwwwwww :blush:

you just cheered me up no end 

hugs


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

i have ALOT of crushes here,too many to count actually.ALOT of amazing women here indeed.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 19, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> GING! I've missed you lady!
> 
> Pm me sometime, some catching up is in order!



Missed you too...will message soon when I have more time. Or YOU could pm ME?! Now there's a suggestion...  

Good to have you back, snuffy x


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> aawwwwwwww :blush:
> 
> you just cheered me up no end
> 
> hugs



Im glad to have cheered you up 

hugs


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does it have to be a Dims crush or an anyone crush?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2011)

Meh. Go for it. The idea though is to NAME the person unlike the other crush threads which can be anonymous. 

Get it off your chest LOL


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 24, 2011)

Mimosa and Casting Pearls are both to hawt for words :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2011)

how am I supposed to narrow this down small enough so I don't sound like a whore?


----------



## penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> how am I supposed to narrow this down small enough so I don't sound like a whore?



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought whores were welcomed, WTF? 

WAS I LIED TO?! 

OH. 
Or was it just Pic-Whores?

..Wait. WHORE-DISCRIMINATION?!
[Oh, the Whore-r]


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I thought whores were welcomed, WTF?
> 
> WAS I LIED TO?!
> 
> ...



Attention whores are welcome too, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes'm, Little Lady! 

I mean, C'mon man.. is there such a thing as a bad whore? =D


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Mimosa and Casting Pearls are both to hawt for words :wubu::smitten:


Thank you, Scott. I'm very flattered.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you, Scott. I'm very flattered.



Aw shux, just telling the truth.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Mimosa and Casting Pearls are both to hawt for words :wubu::smitten:



Wow! Thanks so much. And you live in one of my favorite cities. Big hugs.:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Alicia Rose, GEF, SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Divals (where is she?), SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.


Thank you, babygirl. You're on mine too.  Divals is now Alicia Rose, btw.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you baby. You're on mine too.  Divals is now AliciaRose, btw.



LOL, you know I just realized that at the last minute an went back to edit, but you beat me to it!


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 26, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Wow! Thanks so much. And you live in one of my favorite cities. Big hugs.:happy:



you're quite welcome.


----------



## PigPen (Jan 26, 2011)

lovelylady78...love love love


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Alicia Rose, GEF, SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.



awww huggles well you know your on mine


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 27, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Alicia Rose, GEF, SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.


Aww! 
:happy: Thanks Lady! You know your on my list!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

PigPen said:


> lovelylady78...love love love



Aww! I made the crush list!! I'm pretty sure this is my first mention, and I couldn't be more flattered. :blush::batting: You totally made my evening! :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 28, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Alicia Rose, GEF, SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.



D'aw. You're on mine too. <3


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

um....um.....um.....i..i..crush on penguin.>.>:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> um....um.....um.....i..i..crush on penguin.>.>:blush::blush::blush:



awww you're so sweet


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> um....um.....um.....i..i..crush on penguin.>.>:blush::blush::blush:


Who Doesn't? She's Insanely Crushable! 


...er.. Crush-Worthy, Even.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Who Doesn't? She's Insanely Crushable!
> 
> 
> ...er.. Crush-Worthy, Even.



:blush: I could do some crushing, like, literally, I suppose, if folks were into that, hah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't list my guy crushes but my girl crushes are Shosh, CastingPearls, OneWickedAngel, LillyBBW, Alicia Rose, GEF, SpiritAngel, and YourPlumpPrincess.



Not only am I flattered by your crush....but by also being listed among such fine members  

Thank you :bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 31, 2011)

BCBeccabae. :wubu:

Talk about unrequited!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 31, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> BCBeccabae. :wubu:
> 
> Talk about unrequited!



Me too...love her... :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 2, 2011)

Ain't no denying it. BlackJack is a babesaurus rex. He's like... Baberaham Lincoln. I've thought that forever.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Ain't no denying it. BlackJack is a babesaurus rex. He's like... Baberaham Lincoln. I've thought that forever.



I appreciate this all that much more because of the _Wayne's World_ reference.

ETA: Also, this is my first post in this thread.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I appreciate this all that much more because of the _Wayne's World_ reference.
> 
> ETA: Also, this is my first post in this thread.



Dude. I'm not worthy.


(Yes I know the whole movie by heart)


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 3, 2011)

BBW Sofia Rose.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 3, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Ain't no denying it. BlackJack is a babesaurus rex. He's like... Baberaham Lincoln. I've thought that forever.



Quoted for truth. 
Or, as we say in England, "BlackJack's well hot".


(ETA, Saoirse, I was gonna start this post with "fight ya for him?!" but then I realised I'd probably lose the fight as I don't know any Wayne's World references. Bugger. )


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Quoted for truth.
> Or, as we say in England, "BlackJack's well hot".
> 
> 
> (ETA, Saoirse, I was gonna start this post with "fight ya for him?!" but then I realised I'd probably lose the fight as I don't know any Wayne's World references. Bugger. )



Cripes, I'm gonna end up with an ego at this rate!


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2011)

Let me stroke it for ya, stud.


----------



## patmcf (Feb 3, 2011)

CastingPearls


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

patmcf said:


> CastingPearls


Oh my. Well aren't YOU cute? LOL Thank you and VERY flattered.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh my. Well aren't YOU cute? LOL Thank you and VERY flattered.



Since you said that, I had to look. He is BEYOND cute.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 3, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Since you said that, I had to look. He is BEYOND cute.



haha i had to look too


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> haha i had to look too



He is cute, so many cute newbies.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh my. Well aren't YOU cute? LOL Thank you and VERY flattered.



He is a hottie and he lives in the same province as me. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## LivingCanvas (Feb 5, 2011)

Poncedeleon

Most definitely been crushing on him for years... :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not fishing here, but I always wondered if my name ever come up here. I also don't think that I visit THIS board enough to be on anyone's mind. 

Let's see, they change so often, but someone's always catching my eye. 

ThePolishHammer and Amy the Amazing!


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 5, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Ain't no denying it. BlackJack is a babesaurus rex. He's like... Baberaham Lincoln. I've thought that forever.





Gingembre said:


> Quoted for truth.
> Or, as we say in England, "BlackJack's well hot".
> 
> 
> (ETA, Saoirse, I was gonna start this post with "fight ya for him?!" but then I realised I'd probably lose the fight as I don't know any Wayne's World references. Bugger. )



Excellent choice.




CastingPearls said:


> Oh my. Well aren't YOU cute? LOL Thank you and VERY flattered.





lovelylady78 said:


> Since you said that, I had to look. He is BEYOND cute.



I had to look too. I think I'm going to crush based on looks alone since i was too distracted by his pic to look at any posts lol


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not fishing here, but I always wondered if my name ever come up here. I also don't think that I visit THIS board enough to be on anyone's mind.



You're adorable and hilarious, so I wouldn't be surprised if it has


----------



## KingColt (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet&fat and bbwtexan


----------



## graphicsgal (Feb 7, 2011)

My crush: evilvampire


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not fishing here, but I always wondered if my name ever come up here. I also don't think that I visit THIS board enough to be on anyone's mind.
> 
> Let's see, they change so often, but someone's always catching my eye.
> 
> ThePolishHammer and Amy the Amazing!



:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 8, 2011)

SAOIRSE shes hot


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 8, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> SAOIRSE shes hot


Damn Right She is!


----------



## Deven (Feb 8, 2011)

Blackjack is quite hot. And I normally don't go for guys around my age, but I'd chase him round a table a few times  His avatar is also awesome.

And I have a few other crushes, but I'm not brave enough to share them. I don't wanna be laughed at.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 8, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Blackjack is quite hot. And I normally don't go for guys around my age, *but I'd chase him round a table a few times*  His avatar is also awesome.
> 
> And I have a few other crushes, but I'm not brave enough to share them. I don't wanna be laughed at.



This image made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This image made me laugh out loud.



Me too, simply because I don't really know why I'd be running in the first place.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 8, 2011)

Lemme see..... Hmmm..

Lovelocs
JulieD
Amy the Amazing


----------



## Mishty (Feb 8, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> SAOIRSE shes hot



Yes, *oh* yes. 

:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2011)

I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Feb 9, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Lemme see..... Hmmm..
> 
> Lovelocs
> JulieD
> Amy the Amazing



Sassy, you are so effing cute! and i'm honored to have been placed in the same group as Amy and Lovelocs... :blush::happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 9, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:



Can I do it for free? :blush: :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 9, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:



Dood, I've been crushing on you for like forever! So like, whatever!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 10, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:



I really like the idea of this. 

Who doesn't love getting a random text, or a nice e-mail, or PM? It's a good feeling.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Can I do it for free? :blush: :happy:





Alicia Rose said:


> Dood, I've been crushing on you for like forever! So like, whatever!!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really like the idea of this.
> 
> Who doesn't love getting a random text, or a nice e-mail, or PM? It's a good feeling.



If you build it, they will come, that's what Kevin Costner taught me. Though now I wonder how that movie became the most watched during my childhood.
Anyways, this'll be like milkshakes bringing all the boys(girls) to the yard, but it'll be dollar bills and sweaty desperation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 10, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you build it, they will come, that's what Kevin Costner taught me. Though now I wonder how that movie became the most watched during my childhood.
> Anyways, this'll be like milkshakes bringing all the boys(girls) to the yard, but it'll be dollar bills and sweaty desperation.



can the desperation be . . . not so sweaty? Or can you at least call it glistening desperation. I like to think beautiful women (as we are talking about you at the moment) don't sweat, but they glisten.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> can the desperation be . . . not so sweaty? Or can you at least call it glistening desperation. I like to think beautiful women (as we are talking about you at the moment) don't sweat, but they glisten.



ONE BILLION POINTS TO YOU!!! :bow:

And, yes, now that you ask, of course I glisten. I never poop, either.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really like the idea of this.
> 
> Who doesn't love getting a random text, or a nice e-mail, or PM? It's a good feeling.



Hozay's right, this is a fucking great idea.

I might just be desperate enough for money to accept payment for this. I mean, I'm flirty enough lately to play the role for free, but why do that if someone's offering money?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Hozay's right, this is a fucking great idea.
> 
> I might just be desperate enough for money to accept payment for this. I mean, *I'm flirty enough lately to play the role for free, but why do that if someone's offering money?*



"my grandma uses to say, 'why buy the cow when you can get the sex for free' . . . What? She also turned lesbian on her 80th birthday."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, boys, today's payday and I've got a crisp new $20 burning a hole in my pocket. I expect 1 dozen kissy-face emoticons as the first step.

ha ha.

Don't do it, I don't want to annoy further everyone else on this thread.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Hozay's right, this is a fucking great idea.
> 
> I might just be desperate enough for money to accept payment for this. I mean, I'm flirty enough lately to play the role for free, but why do that if someone's offering money?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "my grandma uses to say, 'why buy the cow when you can get the sex for free' . . . What? She also turned lesbian on her 80th birthday."





activistfatgirl said:


> Well, boys, today's payday and I've got a crisp new $20 burning a hole in my pocket. I expect 1 dozen kissy-face emoticons as the first step.
> 
> ha ha.
> 
> Don't do it, I don't want to annoy further everyone else on this thread.



You guys are cracking me up! Thanks for making me laugh. Very cute! 
Hmmm, flirting for cash, where's the signup sheet? LOL


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 11, 2011)

RJ20. He's just such a nice guy!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> RJ20. He's just such a nice guy!



Bad Amy! Bad!!! Spankings!!! hehehehe


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Lemme see..... Hmmm..
> 
> Lovelocs
> JulieD
> Amy the Amazing




I need to get out more, just saw this.


:kiss2:


----------



## MaxArden (Feb 14, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:



I'd crush you for free but it also might be illegal...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 14, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I need to get out more, just saw this.
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



......I need a massage, if you fancy coming over


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 14, 2011)

MaxArden said:


> I'd crush you for free but it also might be illegal...



Only if you seriously injure me and I press charges!

Happy Valentine's, y'all.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm currently working on a list for this.

Shocking, I know.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:

AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.
Carrie- Shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. 
FatandProud- Also cute, also smart. Makes me want to shift my science nerdery to biology stuffs sometimes.
Mishty- Our pervitudes align.
Weeze- Not entirely sure what to say. I like to try to keep this stuff to a blurb and there's no way to keep it short here.
IprayIdon'tregretthis


----------



## Oirish (Feb 14, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am willing to pay for a crush. $20 for a few days of cutesy emails and flirty emoticons. :wubu:



Deal. Long distance crushing commence...now! Happy give money to Halmark & Hershey Day


----------



## kayrae (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.
> ...



So don't keep it short.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. *I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.*
> ...



I crush Beejie because he's cute, funny, nice...and dayum, boy sometimes you say things that make my toes curl.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 14, 2011)

Hozay and Mathias, just because I can.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> *AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.*
> ...



You know what would look good on you? Me.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You know what would look good on you? Me.



I want to be separated from you in only one place and by a thin piece of latex.

That's right, I'm checking your prostate.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I want to be separated from you in only one place and by a thin piece of latex.
> 
> That's right, I'm checking your prostate.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: . . . uhhhh, never mind.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.
> ...


Beej my sweet, you have no idea how badly I needed to see something like this right about now. Right back atcha (no surprise there, either). :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't crush on Carrie either doesn't know her, or is criminally insane.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Anyone who doesn't crush on Carrie either doesn't know her, or is criminally insane.


This is a true statement. ^^^


----------



## Mishty (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Mishty- Our pervitudes align.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Awe, Beej. Good list, young man, good list. *hugs*


----------



## butch (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.
> ...



You have excellent taste, Beej.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Okay- a brief (and not at all fully inclusive) list:
> 
> AFG- Cute, smart as hell. Like her a lot.
> AmazingAmy- Fucking adorable, very smart, and funny. I would like to fuck you to the point of numbness.
> ...



Well fine...FINE! *dies a little inside* 






















Ok, I'm over it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 15, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Well fine...FINE! *dies a little inside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ginge, you're one of those people who is so gorgeous your name goes without saying. You're just so beautiful mere mortals can't aspire to dating you, so you don't wind up on crush lists because you're totally unattainable. 

I'm not blowing smoke up your ass, I really DO think you are that pretty.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ginge, you're one of those people who is so gorgeous your name goes without saying. You're just so beautiful mere mortals can't aspire to dating you, so you don't wind up on crush lists because you're totally unattainable.
> 
> I'm not blowing smoke up your ass, I really DO think you are that pretty.



Jeepers....atch kinda speechless....thank you so much! What a lovely thing to say.


----------



## penguin (Feb 15, 2011)

A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading 

FamousLastWords
CastingPearls
AmazingAmy
Dromond
Blackjack
Christov
Franklyn
Hozay
Paquito
HeavyDuty


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2011)

Nobody has been crushing on me lately and that makes me a sad.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: . . . uhhhh, never mind.



If you want me to, I certainly will.



Carrie said:


> Beej my sweet, you have no idea how badly I needed to see something like this right about now. Right back atcha (no surprise there, either). :happy:



Glad I could brighten your day! 



Dromond said:


> Anyone who doesn't crush on Carrie either doesn't know her, or is criminally insane.



Word.



Mishty said:


> pervert2.jpg



Not all of our perversions.



activistfatgirl said:


> Awe, Beej. Good list, young man, good list. *hugs*





butch said:


> You have excellent taste, Beej.



Thank you!



Gingembre said:


> Well fine...FINE! *dies a little inside*
> 
> Ok, I'm over it.



I did say that it wasn't a fully inclusive list.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2011)

So, how does one get on the blackjack crush list? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading
> 
> FamousLastWords
> CastingPearls
> ...



Aw, thank you, woman.  You know the lust is mutual!



Alicia Rose said:


> Nobody has been crushing on me lately and that makes me a sad.



Well you've always been on mine, Lish. Goes without saying!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Well you've always been on mine, Lish. Goes without saying!



It's still nice to hear it sometimes :wubu:

so um I have my own bedroom now, wanna make out?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> So, how does one get on the blackjack crush list? *bats eyelashes*



I have no idea what the qualifications are, honestly, and it's far easier to be removed from it than to be added. =/



penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading
> 
> FamousLastWords
> CastingPearls
> ...



I'm in good company here.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> It's still nice to hear it sometimes :wubu:
> 
> so um I have my own bedroom now, wanna make out?



Well _duh_, woman. 

Also, I just amused myself for a few moments by picturing the sandwiches made by Penguin's list. I'm quite content to be the filling on an Elaine and Dromond sub.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Well you've always been on mine, Lish. Goes without saying!



Back off, AliciaRose is mine!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2011)

Hay girlz there's enough of me to go around


----------



## Dromond (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Well _duh_, woman.
> 
> Also, I just amused myself for a few moments by picturing the sandwiches made by Penguin's list. I'm quite content to be the filling on an Elaine and Dromond sub.



This has possibilities.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading
> 
> FamousLastWords
> CastingPearls
> ...


Oh wow!!! Mmm..I'm liking this list a LOT!!!! (pervy thoughts pervy thoughts pervy thoughts) LOL

Thanks Penguin!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Well _duh_, woman.
> 
> Also, I just amused myself for a few moments by picturing the sandwiches made by Penguin's list. I'm quite content to be the filling on an Elaine and Dromond sub.


Heh..I just read this. THAT is an awesome sandwich, isn't it?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I have no idea what the qualifications are, honestly, and it's far easier to be removed from it than to be added. =/



Men can be so clueless... :doh:


----------



## penguin (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aw, thank you, woman.  You know the lust is mutual!



Rawr!



Blackjack said:


> I'm in good company here.



I'm sure we could all keep each other entertained.



Dromond said:


> This has possibilities.



I'll say!



CastingPearls said:


> Oh wow!!! Mmm..I'm liking this list a LOT!!!! (pervy thoughts pervy thoughts pervy thoughts) LOL
> 
> Thanks Penguin!!!



Oh any time! Pervy thoughts are my speciality.



CastingPearls said:


> Heh..I just read this. THAT is an awesome sandwich, isn't it?



As long as I get to take a bite or three.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading
> 
> FamousLastWords
> CastingPearls
> ...



aw thanks penguin.:blush: that is quite the interesting line-up.lol you already know your on mine.


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a crush on Dism4l and Oldtimer76

Fosho.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 16, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Men can be so clueless... :doh:



It's true. We can be.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Bah! I just tried to make a list and it's just too freaking long. It's like half of Dims. I'm just a whore.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, only gonna do non-obvious ones. 

patmcf :wubu:

I miss his sense of humour and wish he was around more!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 16, 2011)

A couple others that I remembered:

coldcomfort- I admit that this is in part because I have this subconscious urge (need?) to help people whenever I can, and so I can't help but try to cheer you up when you're feeling down. On top of that, you're an awesome person and HOT. AS. FUCK. OMG.


Ashley- this may be a couple days late, but


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2011)

Blackjack said:


>


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

I fancy the shit out of J_JP_M


----------



## J_Underscore (Feb 16, 2011)

I think Deacone is hot as hell


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm...lets see...

Disclaimer: I'm drinking alone so I may be forgetting a few people. If that's you - I'm sorry! :kiss2:

*The Boys*
Mini - I wanna jump his bones and I wanna steal his sunglasses
Hosay - a.d.o.r.a.b.l.e
Canadian - coz there has to be one who's here coz he's super hot, even though i've never spoken to him 
Frankman - he can call dibs on me anytime
Proner - where has my favourite monsieur gone?
Snuffy - one of my first dims crushes and definitely still on the list
Christov - I think it was the Movember efforts that did it
Blackjack - coz there has to be at least one unrequited one on here  

*The Girls*
Amazing Amy - amazing by name, amazing by nature
Deer Victory - super stylish and i want to share her dresses, even though they wouldnt look half as good on me
Sarie - such a chic and sexy laydee
Suze - hasnt posted in forever but i know she's still a lurker - luv ya suze!
fat9276 - sweetest lady evah
Aust99 - what a beauty
Succubus - totally jeal of her outfits
One Wicked Angel - super sassy hot stuff
BigBeautifulMe - is indeed a beautiful person
Deacone - J_JP_M, you better watch yo back


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2011)

Aww, thanks, L.  I know people say "I'm honored to be among such lovely company" here all the time -- but it's true! I am.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok ok, for the dudes! Here are the guys that would be so cool to hang out with....

These are my main soul brothers:

Hozay-goofy as hell

Paquito-oh loooordy, a crazy mess!

imfree- very nice man

sasquatch-another crazy mess

tonynyc-nice arms and very sweet

Dromond -just too cool

wagimawr-fellow NCer

Heyyou-quirky, sweetheart

Bigmac-his articles on Hyde Park show his awesome intelligence

Delimann-we can eat a sandwich and debate politics back and forth

HeavyDuty-just a breath of fresh air, i want to give him a big hug!

patmcf- he is easy on the eyes and very smart

CurvaceousBBWlover-deep man


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, for the dudes! Here are the guys that would be so cool to hang out with....
> 
> These are my main soul brothers:
> 
> ...




aw thanks happyface.:blush: you are amazing as well.:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 17, 2011)

First Penguin, then Happyface. I'm feeling positively loved by some very hot ladies. :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 17, 2011)

That's right D- I better be #1, cuz I liked it and I put a ring on it! <3


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> That's right D- I better be #1, cuz I liked it and I put a ring on it! <3



lol and that's why I put you first


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 17, 2011)

What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?

Oh, well... on Dims:

Alicia33
AmazingAmy
Aust99
CastingPearls
fat9276
Inhibited
luscious lulu
Mishty
missy blue eyez
ms_puzz
succubus_dxb

IRL:

XXXX - God, (or Reagan)... I almost feel like asking her out... I'm just too much of a coward.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...



aww i can't rep you but thanks heaps .... (your on my list as well)


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...


Thank you, sweetie-pie!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...



You know I feel the same about you. :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 17, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> You know I feel the same about you. :kiss2:



I just wish I could give you a big hug, a bed of roses, loads of chocolate... and a bit more of the hugs


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 18, 2011)

1love_emily and happyface83 are new additions to mah list.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 18, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> 1love_emily and happyface83 are new additions to mah list.



Awwwww! Thank you, Lloyd! I hold you in high regard! :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 18, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I just wish I could give you a big hug, a bed of roses, loads of chocolate... and a bit more of the hugs



:wubu:
.............


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

I must add *lovelylady78* my list.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I must add *lovelylady78* my list.



Aww, well, thank you. :blush:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone care about platonic crushes?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Does anyone care about platonic crushes?



I think I have a platonic crush on a certain mr. Jack Daniel.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Does anyone care about platonic crushes?



I only care about crushes that could lead to sex and/or naked photos.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they're all sweet, platonic or not and that's the truth. Thpthhpppppthh.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I only care about crushes that could lead to sex and/or naked photos.



Then I won't include you on my list.


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Does anyone care about platonic crushes?



I want to hear about any that involve me.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Does anyone care about platonic crushes?



Yes!
........


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Then I won't include you on my list.



:really sad:

If you don't I'll send you naked photos from Dimensions Hyde Park calender shoot. 

:bounce:


jk


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think they're all sweet, platonic or not and that's the truth. Thpthhpppppthh.



Lily Tomlin! :wubu:



penguin said:


> I want to hear about any that involve me.



Ask and ye shall receive.



luscious_lulu said:


> Yes!
> ........



Thank you!



Mishty said:


> :really sad:
> 
> If you don't I'll send you naked photos from Dimensions Hyde Park calender shoot.
> 
> ...



GAAAAAAH! I guess I better post that list! 

Here we go, in no particular order:

Penguin
McBeth
CastingPearls
OneWickedAngel
spiritangel
lovelylady78
YourPlumpPrincess
luscious_lulu
Isamarie
liz(di-va)
Carrie
Micara
Alicia Rose
*Mishty*
JoyJoy
FamousLastWords
mz_puss
BigBeautifulMe
CarlaSixx
MizzSnakeBite (I wish she'd come back)
Linda
Ample Pie
LittleFairyWren
GreenEyedFairy
cinnamitch
FatandProud
TraciJo
Paintsplotch
happyface83
PunkyGurly
Fat9276
BullseyeB
Amazing Amy

*deep gasping breath* ...and I'm probably forgetting some deserving ladies. 

And honorable mention for a few guys:
BlackJack
Frankman
Paquito
Scorsese86
CleverBomb
Mathias
TonyNYC

if I were single, there is one lady on my list whose door I'd be knocking on


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww...my first crush!!!! :: wiggles booty excitedly:: hehehe

I heart you too Dro!!!! smoochers!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks John, and you know how I feel about you too. :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> BigBeautifulMe



Woo! Thank you sir, I am very honored. :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Here we go, in no particular order:
> 
> ...snip...
> lovelylady78
> ...snip...



That was a comprehensive list! I'm excited and proud to be on it.


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Here we go, in no particular order:
> 
> Penguin



Ooo I'm first! :wubu:



Dromond said:


> if I were single, there is one lady on my list whose door I'd be knocking on



Ooooo. My curiosity is aroused.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 18, 2011)

'Dro you have _awesome _taste. -Nod-

[ZOMG Thanks! I can't rep you, for now, but when I can you have some coming. ]


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Hmmm...lets see...
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm drinking alone so I may be forgetting a few people. If that's you - I'm sorry! :kiss2:
> 
> ...





Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...




Aww.... Thanks Ginge and Scorsese. It's given me a perk in the mood dept.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Alicia Rose



O hai  :blush:


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I just wish I could give you a big hug, a bed of roses, loads of chocolate... and a bit more of the hugs



Maybe, one day, you will.

No crush here, except on certain material objects.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lily Tomlin! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a huge list! Thank you!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> O hai  :blush:



*waves*



happyface83 said:


> Wow, that is a huge list! Thank you!



There are a lot of great women here. You're one of them.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 19, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Hmmm...lets see...
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm drinking alone so I may be forgetting a few people. If that's you - I'm sorry! :kiss2:
> 
> ...





Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...



yaaaaaaaaaay  thanks guys.

Scorcese - I was ALMOST a wee bit upset for being on the bottom of the list (someone's got to be, i suppose) but then realised that they are listen alphabetically, and I like that


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> yaaaaaaaaaay  thanks guys.
> 
> Scorcese - I was ALMOST a wee bit upset for being on the bottom of the list (someone's got to be, i suppose) but then realised that they are listen alphabetically, and I like that



The best comes last... I had to do it alphabetically... and you know that I adore you very much, Bobbie.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lily Tomlin! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I am surprised... and honored.

Thank you, John


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Wow! I am surprised... and honored.
> 
> Thank you, John



I don't see why you're surprised. Your political ideas may be wrong headed p), but you are a good person.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I don't see why you're surprised. Your political ideas may be wrong headed p), but you are a good person.



Ah... this is why I like you, John. We can disagree on politics, but we're both kind souls who wants the best for people, (I guess). It's good to know you, like me, can view a person for more than just his/her political views.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 20, 2011)

Awwww, Dro! :wubu: the platonic feelings are returned! Thank you  This lifted my spirit today


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Hozay and Mathias, just because I can.



Aww! Thanks so much!

Here is my updated crush list:

Lovelyone
Lovelylady78
penguin
Linda
Onewickedangel
Carrie
Mishty
Mz_puzz
Fat9276
Alicia Rose
Amazing Amy
Micara


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 20, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Ah... this is why I like you, John. We can disagree on politics, but we're both kind souls who wants the best for people, (I guess). It's good to know you, like me, can view a person for more than just his/her political views.



That is true, what happens in Hyde Park, stays in Hyde Park.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Aww! Thanks so much!
> 
> Here is my updated crush list:
> 
> ...



Aww...thank you so much! :blush::happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 20, 2011)

BigSexy920...My Bernadilly because she's an awesome friend and I love her.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Hozay and Mathias, just because I can.





penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list of people I'm crushing on (which means I like, admire, find hot, or wanna do sweet and/or nasty things to and with, or maybe all of the above). I won't say who falls under what heading
> 
> . . . snip . . .
> Hozay
> . . . snip . . .





Gingembre said:


> Hmmm...lets see...
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm drinking alone so I may be forgetting a few people. If that's you - I'm sorry! :kiss2:
> 
> ...





happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, for the dudes! Here are the guys that would be so cool to hang out with....
> 
> These are my main soul brothers:
> 
> Hozay-goofy as hell



I feel so special, and I'm excited I finally made it on some LISTS!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

I also forgot to add Mimosa to my list! She's great!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I also forgot to add Mimosa to my list! She's great!



*cries*

........


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lily Tomlin! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awww shucks thanks Dro and I am with the rest of the women ever so curious as to who that woman would be 

Hugs hugs and more hugs what an amazing list to be on so many amazing women


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

grr double post


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> *cries*
> 
> ........



You KNOW I think you're amazing too! Sorry I missed you,


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> You KNOW I think you're amazing too! Sorry I missed you,



sniffs I diddnt make the list either 

*** goes to console lulu


----------



## Mishty (Feb 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> *Mishty*



Oh John, you big ole softy! :batting:

Now that you're in Alabama I can say I admire and adore a man here. (other than my Daddy of course)


----------



## Dromond (Feb 20, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Awww shucks thanks Dro and I am with the rest of the women ever so curious as to who that woman would be



The key to keeping a secret a secret is to never tell it to anyone. 



spiritangel said:


> Hugs hugs and more hugs what an amazing list to be on so many amazing women



That makes sense, as you are pretty amazing.



Mishty said:


> Oh John, you big ole softy! :batting:
> 
> Now that you're in Alabama I can say I admire and adore a man here. (other than my Daddy of course)



:blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> You KNOW I think you're amazing too! Sorry I missed you,



I know you <3 me. I just like to tease you. :kiss2:




spiritangel said:


> sniffs I diddnt make the list either
> 
> *** goes to console lulu



I'm crushing on you babe!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2011)

I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list... 

Please note that some of these are platonic, and some are not. You're all going to have to parse out which is which. Here's a hint, tho: If you're married, taken, or kinda taken, you're in the platonic category. 

Poncedeleon
Chimpi
MuleVariationsNYC
The Fez
Alvaro
eightyseven
John Ireland
ladle
Dromond
vaboy/pascal
hozay
ilan
olesawbones
bstu (not a member anymore... once upon a time)
daddyoh70
frankman
markt
giraffes?giraffes!
patmcf
pretty steve (bwahahahah)
Christov
butch/mycroft
hans/patty
carrie
AFG
gingembre
penguin
Kendra
Kira
FamousLastWords
bbwtexan
coldcomfort
castingpearls
MzSnakeBite
lalacity
littlefairywren
succubus dxb
OneWickedAngel
alicia rose
LillyBBBW
SweetTooth
Rosebud
Rainyday
AmazingAmy
mishty
mcbeth
liz (di-va)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally adding *Hozay* to my list. 
He's absolutely too freaking adorable! 
:blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2011)

@ BigBeautifulMe---I'm deeply flattered that someone I really admire would include me in their list. Thank you so much, Gin-gin. You know you're on mine. Hugs and smooches.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> GAAAAAAH! I guess I better post that list!
> 
> Here we go, in no particular order:
> 
> ...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list...
> 
> Please note that some of these are platonic, and some are not. You're all going to have to parse out which is which. Here's a hint, tho: If you're married, taken, or kinda taken, you're in the platonic category.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, the both of you! :blush:

I am more than crushing on one man, and he knows who he is!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list...
> 
> Please note that some of these are platonic, and some are not. You're all going to have to parse out which is which. Here's a hint, tho: If you're married, taken, or kinda taken, you're in the platonic category.
> 
> ...



Wait, you have fiery hot dreams about me and I'm at almost the bottom of the list? Bah.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Wait, you have fiery hot dreams about me and I'm at almost the bottom of the list? Bah.



Hey! My list was in no particular order!  LOL.

You know you're at the top, honeybunny. :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey! My list was in no particular order!  LOL.
> 
> You know you're at the top, honeybunny. :wubu:



:wubu: Good thing I love you... and I'm willing to share with my other girlies.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you, Ginny.


----------



## penguin (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> penguin/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 20, 2011)

Rainyday &#9829; Rosebud &#9829; BigBeautifulMe

My boy crush knows who he is. :wubu:
Okay, so there are a few other girlies that I completely love and adore, but I already have a reputation for liking to grab the bewbs...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainyday &#9829; Rosebud &#9829; BigBeautifulMe
> 
> My boy crush knows who he is. :wubu:
> Okay, so there are a few other girlies that I completely love and adore, but I already have a reputation for liking to grab the bewbs...



I'm at the end of that list?!   

Bahahahahaha. Gotcha back!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm at the end of that list?!
> 
> Bahahahahaha. Gotcha back!



Notice I put you guys all on the same line... in order of meeting you and becoming friends. :wubu:

So booyah, honeybunny!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Notice I put you guys all on the same line... in order of meeting you and becoming friends. :wubu:
> 
> So booyah, honeybunny!



lmao. I :wubu: so much.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainyday &#9829; Rosebud &#9829; BigBeautifulMe
> 
> My boy crush knows who he is. :wubu:
> Okay, so there are a few other girlies that I completely love and adore, but I already have a reputation for liking to grab the bewbs...



It's me, isn't it? lol


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> sniffs I diddnt make the list either
> 
> *** goes to console lulu



And I missed you too?! :really sad: This should be grounds for a permanent ban. You're also on my crush list!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Alicia Rose





BigBeautifulMe said:


> alicia rose



Aww, thank you both so much! -glomps-


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2011)

Mathias said:


> And I missed you too?! :really sad: This should be grounds for a permanent ban. You're also on my crush list!



nah it's ok Huggles there are just to many fabulously awesome people to remember it is hard to keep them all straight 

and Yay I made the list


----------



## butch (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much, BigBeautifulMe! Its been simply ages since I showed up on one of these lists, and to reappear on the list of someone as awesome as you, well, it makes the wait more than worth it. :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 21, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Aww! Thanks so much!
> 
> Here is my updated crush list:
> 
> ...





Dromond said:


> Lily Tomlin! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scorsese86 said:


> What's the difference between this and the Dims Crushes thread-thing?
> 
> Oh, well... on Dims:
> 
> ...





snuffy2000 said:


> *Scrolls through old posts*
> *Sees this thread*
> *Performs Keyboard Necromancy to bring it back to life*
> 
> ...



Aww i assure you all your crushes are returned...Ill have to work on my list  this may take a while so keep posted


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 21, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally adding *Hozay* to my list.
> He's absolutely too freaking adorable!
> :blush:




Hereby also adding *Lloyd* and *Mathias*


As for my girlies, I'm adding _*Mishty*_ too. She's awesome :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 21, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally adding *Hozay* to my list.
> He's absolutely too freaking adorable!
> :blush:



I've blushed more this week than I have all year so far.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hereby also adding *Lloyd* and *Mathias*
> 
> 
> As for my girlies, I'm adding _*Mishty*_ too. She's awesome :bow:



YAY! And I'm crushing on you as well, YPP!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 22, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hereby also adding *Lloyd* and *Mathias*
> 
> 
> As for my girlies, I'm adding _*Mishty*_ too. She's awesome :bow:



She knows how I feel. :wubu:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 22, 2011)

Obviously I don't post near enough. I'll keep working on it. LOL


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I love you right back 



NancyGirl74 said:


> BigSexy920...My Bernadilly because she's an awesome friend and I love her.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Aww! Thanks so much!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list...


Sweet patooties, both of you. Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## patmcf (Feb 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Okay, only gonna do non-obvious ones.
> 
> patmcf :wubu:
> 
> I miss his sense of humour and wish he was around more!



Oh Amy, if only there wasn't an ocean between us.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 23, 2011)

Top Ten 

Mens:
_Kevin 
Tim
John
Frank
Ivan_

Womens:
_Amy
Elaine
Carrie
Jess
Lizzy_


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Top Ten
> 
> Mens:
> _Ivan_



I know there are few Ivan's here... so I do think you mean me now. Or...?

If you meant me there... I am so honored. Can I bake you a cake, and show you a VHS?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Top Ten
> 
> Mens:
> _Kevin
> ...



:blush: :bow: :wubu: You know how I feel.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Top Ten
> 
> Mens:
> _Kevin
> ...



That "John" better be for me, Miss Thing.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

I still have a crush on *XXXX*. What can I do?

Also, I have a mancrush on Ron Paul. And on Dromond. Is that weird?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I still have a crush on *XXXX*. What can I do?
> 
> Also, I have a mancrush on Ron Paul. And on Dromond. Is that weird?



Dromond, no.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Dromond, no.



A few weeks back, Dromond said he had a mancrush on me, and that really made my day. And the next few weeks.
Maybe you, me and him should just get married. If you and John would promise to vote for Dr. Paul


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> A few weeks back, Dromond said he had a mancrush on me, and that really made my day. And the next few weeks.
> Maybe you, me and him should just get married. If you and John would promise to vote for Dr. Paul



Bisexual polygamy...seems like a sound plan for our future.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

Isn't it so that if a foreigner marry a US citizen, he/she gets a green card and becomes an American citizen?

Lol, if I marry both you and Dromond I became a double-American


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Isn't it so that if a foreigner marry a US citizen, he/she gets a green card and becomes an American citizen?
> 
> Lol, if I marry both you and Dromond I became a double-American



The only time I even remotely ever remember hearing the word "double-American" was in reference to a cheeseburger.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

You always make me smile


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I still have a crush on *XXXX*. What can I do?



This is the non-anonymous thread. Nut up or shut up.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> This is the non-anonymous thread. Nut up or shut up.



I think he did in the confessions thread lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I think he did in the confessions thread lol



Yes, it would seem... :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Yes, it would seem... :blush:



Goofy Girl likes this


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> A few weeks back, Dromond said he had a mancrush on me, and that really made my day. And the next few weeks.
> Maybe you, me and him should just get married. If you and John would promise to vote for Dr. Paul



Would it bother you if I told you that I had a mancrush on you too?


----------



## Dromond (Mar 8, 2011)

All the talk of bi-sexual polygamy is very intriguing, but I'm afraid I will have to pass. I'm quite happy with my current living arrangements. You'll just have to entertain each other without me.

Oh, and nothing short of a lobotomy could make me vote for Ron Paul. Sorry.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is my crush list

1. Tim_FA

2. Tim_FA

3. Tim_FA




He is the most wonderful man.:wubu:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list...
> 
> Please note that some of these are platonic, and some are not. You're all going to have to parse out which is which. Here's a hint, tho: If you're married, taken, or kinda taken, you're in the platonic category.
> 
> ...



Hoogra, I finally made it onto one of these dang lists! Thank you. You are officially _my_ crush, now :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know I'm going to leave sooo many people off this list...
> 
> Please note that some of these are platonic, and some are not. You're all going to have to parse out which is which. Here's a hint, tho: If you're married, taken, or kinda taken, you're in the platonic category.
> 
> ...



A tremendous honor :bow: platonically speaking


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dromond said:


> All the talk of bi-sexual polygamy is very intriguing, but I'm afraid I will have to pass. I'm quite happy with my current living arrangements. You'll just have to entertain each other without me.
> 
> Oh, and nothing short of a lobotomy could make me vote for Ron Paul. Sorry.



I have to admit the whole bi-sexual thing really doesn't suit me either. And the entertaining part probably will be no problem.

The Ron Paul comment I'll just ignore.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> A tremendous honor :bow: platonically speaking



LOL!  Sorry about that, but I can't go around crushing on happily married men any way other than platonically, it's just not right.  :bow:


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL!  Sorry about that, but I can't go around crushing on happily married men any way other than platonically, it's just not right.  :bow:



You can crush on me non-platonically if you like


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 12, 2011)

Uhm... OneWickedAngel.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 12, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Uhm... OneWickedAngel.



Name one person who doesn't crush on OWA.

You can't, can you?


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 12, 2011)

Punkin--I don't know if I would call it a crush but I like reading her posts. They are always very uplifting and supportive, besides she loves chocolate as much as I do!!

SirGordy-One of the nicest men on the forums. He's always kind and complimentary.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to find some crushes.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> All the talk of bi-sexual polygamy is very intriguing, but I'm afraid I will have to pass. I'm quite happy with my current living arrangements. You'll just have to entertain each other without me.





Scorsese86 said:


> I have to admit the whole bi-sexual thing really doesn't suit me either. *And the entertaining part probably will be no problem*.




_*Probably*_, Ivan? 

And perhaps you can at least come to visit, John.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 13, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I need to find some crushes.



You are so pretty, I am sure you will have no trouble finding plenty of crushes.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Name one person who doesn't crush on OWA.
> 
> You can't, can you?



... Hm, you have a REALLY good point there.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a crush on a guy named Ian. But we are just friends for now. I think he's scared of me...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on a guy named Ian. But we are just friends for now. I think he's scared of me...



Aww! I am happy for you Mimi!
xo


----------



## mimosa (Mar 14, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Aww! I am happy for you Mimi!
> xo



Thanks, Susannah.  but like I mentioned, we are just friends. We are suppose to have coffee on Tuesday....I don't know.  I am happy for you too.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, Susannah.  but like I mentioned, we are just friends. We are suppose to have coffee on Tuesday....I don't know.  I am happy for you too.



Well take it one step at a time then I guess.

Thank you. I am very happy in my life. Things are perfect.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 14, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Well take it one step at a time then I guess.
> 
> Thank you. I am very happy in my life. Things are perfect.


You brought a lot of warmth to my heart to know that there are many blessings in your life. May G-d continue to add more riches of joy and love to you. Love you. Xoxo


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2011)

mimosa said:


> You brought a lot of warmth to my heart to know that there are many blessings in your life. May G-d continue to add more riches of joy and love to you. Love you. Xoxo



Thank you darling. I love you my friend.
xoxo


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 14, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I need to find some crushes.



I'm available for crushing on.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2011)

I crushed a Tin Can at lunch today


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2011)

mz_puss.

Will I get to spend time with the lovely SSBBW Jessica Rabbit? One can only hope. Either way: She's completely rocking my world while I'm half a world away. lol :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 14, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> mz_puss.
> 
> Will I get to spend time with the lovely SSBBW Jessica Rabbit? One can only hope. Either way: She's completely rocking my world while I'm half a world away. lol :wubu:



Aww well how could anyone not crush on the Jon blaze i mean how sexy is a man in uniform, am i right ladies ? 

his sweet, kind, remembers my birthday and is there for me when i need a shoulder or an ear  one of the loveliest men you could ever meet :blush:

TOTALLY crush worthy!!!!! :smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 14, 2011)

Both Jon Blaze and Mz Puss are hotties. :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> mz_puss.
> 
> Will I get to spend time with the lovely SSBBW Jessica Rabbit? One can only hope. Either way: She's completely rocking my world while I'm half a world away. lol :wubu:



You will just have to come to Australia and visit Julie then! Hehe


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 15, 2011)

I know that I am not alone in this, but I am totally crushing on Julie (mz_puss). Not only is she beautiful, but she is fun, funny and sharp as a tack. Why oh why was I not born in Australia???

Chris :wubu:


----------



## frankman (Mar 15, 2011)

I was in people's lists! And most of the time I'm in pretty good company: it seems I'm going nowhere without Blackjack though, so I think I'll just have to get used to his hairy ass. It'll be worth it most of the time.

I'm venturing into Somethingortheotherstershire for Gingembre. Practice round, Beej. You're not invited.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> I know that I am not alone in this, but I am totally crushing on Julie (mz_puss). Not only is she beautiful, but she is fun, funny and sharp as a tack. Why oh why was I not born in Australia???
> 
> Chris :wubu:



Australia is the best country in the world, so I cannot blame you for wishing you had been born there.

And yes Julie is beautiful.


----------



## frankman (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, I wish I was an awesome Aussie.


----------



## penguin (Mar 15, 2011)

frankman said:


> Man, I wish I was an awesome Aussie.



We are pretty great.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> We are pretty great.



aren't we just


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 16, 2011)

frankman said:


> I'm venturing into Somethingortheotherstershire for Gingembre. Practice round, Beej. You're not invited.



Whoop whoop! *does dance of joy*  :kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 16, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Both Jon Blaze and Mz Puss are hotties. :bow:




So are you beautiful Mimi xoxox



Shosh said:


> You will just have to come to Australia and visit Julie then! Hehe



I agree  



Never2fat4me said:


> I know that I am not alone in this, but I am totally crushing on Julie (mz_puss). Not only is she beautiful, but she is fun, funny and sharp as a tack. Why oh why was I not born in Australia???
> 
> Chris :wubu:



Awww Chris you are tooo sweet xxx Big hugs for you darlin


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2011)

frankman said:


> Man, I wish I was an awesome Aussie.



LOL ........


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2011)

frankman said:


> Man, I wish I was an awesome Aussie.



I wish too! The Australian women are really something special.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Mar 21, 2011)

hmmm who do i remember thats still around?


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I wish too! The Australian women are really something special.



Craig Ferguson on the subject of Australian women in the Tweets and email section was kind of funny.

Tweet:
"Dear Craig, I have the feeling that American women are more adventurous in bed than the Australina ones. Is this true?"

Craig:
"You, son, are a *crikey* idiot. Unless Australian women have all changed completely since my visit, which I don't think is the case. Seriously now, *tutsifrutsi*."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> Craig Ferguson on the subject of Australian women in the Tweets and email section was kind of funny.
> 
> Tweet:
> "Dear Craig, I have the feeling that American women are more adventurous in bed than the Australina ones. Is this true?"
> ...



 But there's nothing wrong with us either.

( Not to take away from the lovely Aussie's on here because the whole lot of them are *HAWT*...I just can't take anymore American bashing this week. And it's only Tuesday... )


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> But there's nothing wrong with us either.
> 
> ( Not to take away from the lovely Aussie's on here because the whole lot of them are *HAWT*...I just can't take anymore American bashing this week. And it's only Tuesday... )



Well, you have to remember it's originally a Scotsman saying it, and a Dutch guy laughing; wo nationalities renowned for keeping their coat on while fucking, so I think you'll be alright.

I think you could easily fit both countries in the state of, say, Washington with room to spare. Hardly a general concensus on the freakiness of the lovely American ladies.

plus I really enjoy vanilla sex. so there.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> Well, you have to remember it's originally a Scotsman saying it, and a Dutch guy laughing; wo nationalities renowned for keeping their coat on while fucking, so I think you'll be alright.
> 
> I think you could easily fit both countries in the state of, say, Washington with room to spare. Hardly a general concensus on the freakiness of the lovely American ladies.
> 
> plus I really enjoy vanilla sex. so there.




That's what I like about you, Frank...you're such a charmer.


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> That's what I like about you, Frank...you're such a charmer.



*Nods fervently in agreement*

First the American women, next: the WORLD!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> *Nods fervently in agreement*
> 
> First the American women, next: the WORLD!!!



And you're so humble.


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> And you're so humble.



And hot, you forgot hot.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> And hot, you forgot hot.



My apologies.


frankman's crush list:
frankman


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2011)

Alright then, updated crushlist:

1: Frankman
2: American women
3: Oxygen

That'd place Gingembre somewhere around 1.5 and Beej's hairy ass (but surprizingly smooth chin) in the vicinity of 15, maybe 17ish?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

frankman said:


> Alright then, updated crushlist:
> 
> 1: Frankman
> 2: American women
> ...




I tried to rep you, but I have to spread it around, so say the Dims gods. You *always* make me laugh. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I tried to rep you, but I have to spread it around, so say the Dims gods. You *always* make me laugh. :happy:



Got him for you!

For the record Canadian women are super hot. Just saying...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 22, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> But there's nothing wrong with us either.
> 
> ( Not to take away from the lovely Aussie's on here because the whole lot of them are *HAWT*...I just can't take anymore American bashing this week. And it's only Tuesday... )



_Well, she was an American girl
Raised on promises
She couldn't help thinkin'
That there was a little more to life somewhere else

After all it was a great big world
With lots of places to run to
And if she had to die tryin'
She had one little promise she was gonna keep

O yeah, all right
Take it easy, baby
Make it last all night
She was an American girl

Well, it was kind of cold that night
She stood alone on her balcony
Yeah, she could hear the cars roll by
Out on 441 like waves crashin' on the beach

And for one desperate moment
There he crept back in her memory
God it's so painful when something that's so close
Is still so far out of reach

O yeah, all right
Take it easy, baby
Make it last all night
She was an American girl

_


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> _...snip...
> O yeah, all right
> Take it easy, baby
> Make it last all night
> ...



A little Tom Petty for the soul...


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 23, 2011)

My crushes.

ALWAYS on this list: Dism4l... he's neverneverever on anymore, but I get to talk to him outside of Dims <3 haha :wubu:

and bmann0413 he's darling :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 24, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> *snipped*
> 
> and *bmann0413 * he's darling :blush:



Hold on. *checks my username*

OH DEAR GODBEARD, THAT'S ME. Awesomesauce! :smitten:

Wait, am I always on the list?


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 25, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Hold on. *checks my username*
> 
> OH DEAR GODBEARD, THAT'S ME. Awesomesauce! :smitten:
> 
> Wait, am I always on the list?



You're a recent addition :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 26, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> You're a recent addition :blush:



Aw, thank you kindly. 

... But why me?


----------



## Dromond (Mar 26, 2011)

Lloyd, a cute young lady is showing you some attention. The last thing you want to ask is "why." Roll with it, son!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lloyd, a cute young lady is showing you some attention. The last thing you want to ask is "why." Roll with it, son!



haha PREACH.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lloyd, a cute young lady is showing you some attention. The last thing you want to ask is "why." Roll with it, son!



HAHAHAHAHA so true.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> A little Tom Petty for the soul...



_Make it last all night_

Makes me think about you, my American beauty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Lloyd, a cute young lady is showing you some attention. The last thing you want to ask is "why." Roll with it, son!


Ahahahaha! 

..I totally misread that post at first, like Dro' was confessing a crush on Lloyd and calling him a cute young lady. 


And for some reason, the voice in my head was Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 26, 2011)

I won't even comment on your misread. *shudder*

As for the voice part, Patrick Stewart is so far away from what my voice really sounds like it's hilarious. I have a very un-manly voice. A bit high pitched (though not Mike Tyson squeaky), with a flat, slightly nasal, Midwestern US accent.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 26, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> _Make it last all night_
> 
> Makes me think about you, my American beauty



Aww...Ivan... :blush:

How are things going with your real life crush, doll? PM me if you like.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I won't even comment on your misread. *shudder*
> 
> As for the voice part, Patrick Stewart is so far away from what my voice really sounds like it's hilarious. I have a very un-manly voice. A bit high pitched (though not Mike Tyson squeaky), with a flat, slightly nasal, Midwestern US accent.


It's not hilarious and not un-manly. Sheesh. It IS a typical midwestern accent.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I won't even comment on your misread. *shudder*
> 
> As for the voice part, Patrick Stewart is so far away from what my voice really sounds like it's hilarious. I have a very un-manly voice. A bit high pitched (though not Mike Tyson squeaky), with a flat, slightly nasal, Midwestern US accent.



Hey it's no worse than my thick Texas accent and at least you don"t say uff da, so be thankful.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't even know what "uff da" means.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 27, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I don't even know what "uff da" means.



http://www.lawzone.com/half-nor/uffda.htm


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> http://www.lawzone.com/half-nor/uffda.htm


 
My 4-year-old east Indian son walks around saying "uff da". 

Of course, he picked it up at daycare.

Along with a propensity for saying "shit" and "dammit".

That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 2, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> My 4-year-old east Indian son walks around saying "uff da".
> 
> Of course, he picked it up at daycare.
> 
> ...




Why does daycare always get blamed when kids come home with potty language?!?!? I'm a preschool teacher and I NEVER fucking swear! Damnit!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 2, 2011)

mimosa said:


> You are so pretty, I am sure you will have no trouble finding plenty of crushes.


 
Aww, thank you  But no boys to crush on since it seems everyone here is either taken or lives so far away. 



luscious_lulu said:


> I'm available for crushing on.



Well Hello


----------



## mimosa (Apr 2, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Aww, thank you  But no boys to crush on since it seems everyone here is either taken or lives so far away.



I can completely understand that. It feels that way to me as well. But love yourself, you beautiful creation of God. 

And if anyone is interested, I am finally on the road to being completely single and free. Who knows I might even attend one of those bash thingies.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 2, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I can completely understand that. It feels that way to me as well. But love yourself, you beautiful creation of God.
> 
> And if anyone is interested, I am finally on the road to being completely single and free. Who knows I might even attend one of those bash thingies.



You're so sweet! I've never been to a bash either. Always a financial issue or a time issue, but when I'm done with school things will get easier so someday!


----------



## penguin (Apr 2, 2011)

We need more lists! Especially ones that include me


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 3, 2011)

Do I HAVE to identify who it is? He knows anyway, so I'll leave it anonymous for now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Do I HAVE to identify who it is? He knows anyway, so I'll leave it anonymous for now.



There's an Anonymous Crush thread, and a Non-Anonymous crush thread, so since you're posting in the latter, YES you have to say.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Do I HAVE to identify who it is? He knows anyway, so I'll leave it anonymous for now.



Whoever it is, he is lucky and I am jealous! 

Chris :smitten:


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There's an Anonymous Crush thread, and a Non-Anonymous crush thread, so since you're posting in the latter, YES you have to say.



Dang it! I posted in the wrong thread.  Ignore me!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Dang it! I posted in the wrong thread.  Ignore me!


Nah.  Crushes are worth spreading around. I understand the excitement.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 3, 2011)

Today is Derek (aka Dism4l)'s birthday! He's one of the most inactive members I've ever known  But still, he's the biggest (hahaha how ironic, because I'm the BBW and he's the FA) crush I've ever had. 

So, Happy 20th Derek :wubu:


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YES you have to say.



kinda sorta have a crush on someone 

if I said who he is, it might scare him away!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, I give up. lol. 

Happy you have a crush though, Angel. Crushes are fun.


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I give up. lol.
> 
> Happy you have a crush though, Angel. Crushes are fun.



Glad you approve.  Thanks; and yes... they are fun.


----------

